# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > توسعه‌ی هسته‌ی سیستم عامل > سوال: webos چیست؟

## hamidhws

سلام دوستان 

حتما تا به حال واژه webos یا سیستم عامل تحت وب به گوشتان خورده.

میخواستم بدونم یه webos چه خصوصیاتی باید داشته باشه تا بشه این اسمو روش گذاشت؟ 

فرض کنید بخوام یه webos درست کنم . خب حالا به نظر شما باید چه کارهایی غیر از شبیه سازی پنجره ها و دسکتاب و یا به طور کلی شبیه سازی  رابط کاربری سیستم عامل باید انجام داد؟ 


با تشکر

----------


## pswin.pooya

سلام
البته فکر کنم خودتون متوجه نشدید که webos چیه. در حقیقت webos اسم یه سیستم عامل تحت لینوکس هست که فقط امکان یکپارچه شدن با web 2 رو داره.  و فکر نکنم اون چیزی باشه که شما تصور می کنید. البته هنوز که هنوزه web خیلی پیش پا افتاده تر از این حرفاست که بخواد به عنوان سیستم عامل هم ازش استفاده بشه. چون فکر کنید از کجا میشه سروری رو پیدا کرد که بتونه اون همه برنامه رو اجرا کنه و جواب بده و حتی در صورتی که سرور اون باشه با کدوم خطی میشه سرعت مورد نیاز رو تامین کرد؟

در مورد مباحث سیستم عامل هم بهتره کتاب تتباوم رو بخونید. اصولا یه همچین چیزی مغایر با مفاهیم اولیه هست. و تنها یکسری از کامپیوترها مثل Mainframeها وجود دارن که برای جواب دادن به یه سازمان خاص مثل برنامه قدیمی رزور بیلیط سازمان هوایی بکار میرفتن که فورا این نوع از رده خارج شدن. compact باز هم سعی کرد اونها رو روی کار بیاره اما موفق نشد چون بهتره که کامپیوترها از هم جدا باشن تا مشکلات مخصوصا مشکلات پردازشی کمتر بشه. یه مبحث دیگه هم که رایجه سیستم عاملهای توزیع شده هست که چندان با شرایط وب امروزی نمی خونه.

----------


## hamidhws

> البته فکر کنم خودتون متوجه نشدید که webos چیه.


ضمن تشکر از شما دوست عزیز اما فکر کنم یه اشتباهاتی شده
طبق تعریفی که من از سیستم عامل تحت وب دارم :


پروژه سیستم عامل های تحت وب و همچنین کلمه "WebOS" برای اولین بار در یکی از دانشگاه های کالیفرنیا آغاز شد. اولین سیستم عامل تحت وب توسط برنامه نوسان سوئدی طراحی شد و webos.org نام گرفت. بعد ها برنامه نویسان حرفه ای javascript و DHTML دنیا به به این پروژه ملحق شدند و این پروژه گسترش یافت تا اینکه سیستم عامل هایی مانند سیستم عامل های روی کامپیوتر های شخصی و با سرعت بالا را بر روی مرورگر ها به نمایش در آورد.

نمونه های زیادی از این سیستم عامل ها در اینترنت قابل دسترس و مشاهده هستند. یکی از این سیستم عامل ها http://g.ho.st می باشد که مخفف Global Hosted Operating System است. نام این سایت از واژه Ghost گرفته شده که به این نوع ساخت دامین ها، Domain hacking می گویند.

این سایت 3 گیگابایت فضا را به صورت رایگان، برای ذخیره فایل ها در اختیار شما قرار می دهد و می توانید به فایل های خود در هر نقطه ای از دنیا دسترسی داشته باشید و به عنوان یک کامپیوتر آنلاین از آن استفاده کنید. Ghost قابلیت های زیادی را فراهم کرده، از جمله:

امکان دسترسی به فایل ها از طریق ftp و یا از طریق خود سیستم عامل، وجود مرورگر داخلی برای نمایش سایت ها، نرم افزاری برای چت، وجود نرم افزار هایی مثل notepad و calculator، اختصاص ایمیل رایگان برای شما و بسیاری امکانات دیگر که در حین کار متوجه آن خواهید شد.
و...


حالا ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

با تشکر

----------


## pswin.pooya

webosاي كمه من ميشناسم:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebOS

البته اينهاي كه شما ميگيد بيشتر سرويس دهنده هستند. در مورد سيستم عامل تحت وب بايد بگم يه CPU عريان چج.ري ميخواد يه سيستم عامل تحت browser رو اجرا كنه و اصلا مگه خود browser يه برنامه نيست و به سيستم عامل نياز نداره؟

اين سرويسي رو كه شما معرفي كرديد يه سرويس تحت وب براي فايل و به قول خودشم هم يه سيستم محاسبات ابري هستش. گفتم من بعيد ميدونم كه وب به معناي امروزيش بتونه اين كار رو بكنه.




> پروژه سیستم عامل های تحت وب و همچنین کلمه "WebOS" برای اولین بار در یکی از دانشگاه های کالیفرنیا آغاز شد


اگر از webos بگذريم اين پروژه كه اسمش يادم رفته از دانشگاه mit شروع شد و هدفش اين بود كه از طريف يه خط مثل خط تلفن به مشتركها اجازه استفاده از كامپيوتر رو در عوض شارژ ماهانه بده كه بعدا به خاطر همين دلايلي كه گفتم ادامه داده نشد.

----------


## hamidhws

نمونه سیستم عامل های تحت وب

http://weblogina.com/post/accustom-w...ating-systems/




> اصلا مگه خود browser يه برنامه نيست و به سيستم عامل نياز نداره؟


دوست عزیز تا اونجا که میدونم مفهوم سیستم عامل تحت وب با سیستم عامل معمولی تفاوت داره
و در واقع من میخواستم بدونم یه سیستم عامل تحت وب چه خصوصیاتی باید داشته باشه


با تشکر

----------


## pswin.pooya

> دوست عزیز تا اونجا که میدونم مفهوم سیستم عامل تحت وب با سیستم عامل معمولی تفاوت داره


خب من توی این زمینه هیچ تجربه ای ندارم
اینهایی که شما لینکشون رو دادید یکسری اپلت تحت وب بودن که به هر شکلی بنویسیشون جواب میده و هر چه قدر هم گرافیکتون قویر باشه بهتر جواب میده. فکر نکنم نه مدیریت حافظه لازم باشه و نه مدیریت io

----------


## benyamin_pc

Web os سیستم عاملی تحت Browser هست . بیسه اون بروسر هست نه سخت افزار . اما باید تا جائی که بتونه ی سیستم عاملو که میتونه جدید باشه یا تقلیدی شبیه سازی کنه منظورم از تا جائی که میتونه اینه که روی بستر سخت افزاری . یعنی منیجه حافظه و مدیریته فایل و .... به این دلیل که توی اون سیستم عامل که شما میتونین اونو توی ی بروزره استاندارد بازش کنین باید بتونین برنامه های OS خودتونو نصب یا اجرا کنین و برنامه های اجرایتون باید اکستنشنه خودشونو داشته باشن و شما اونو مدیریت کنین و خیلی فراتر از این حرفاس اما چیزی که فعلا باهاش قاطی شده همونه که دوستمون آقای پویا گفتن یعنی ی سری آپلته جاوا یا فلش یا سیلور لایت یا html5 اومده ی سری شبیه سازی کرده و بیشتر به ی بازی شبیه تا ی سیستم عامل !!  مثله اینکه بیایم توی صفحه وب چنتا عکس بذاریم و با جاوا اسکریپت یا هر چیزه دیگه بهش حالت درگ بدیمو بگیم این دسکتاپه سیستم عاملمون حالا بریم بقیه Web OS بسازیم !!! که فقط ی شوخیه 
HP webOS 2.0 این یک نمونه Web Os هست

----------


## eshpilen

فعلا یه نگاهی به این دو مقاله بکنید منم دارم میخونم:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_operating_system
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webtop

بنظرم این مسئله یخورده مبهم هست و به چند شکل اطلاق میشه.
من قبلا هم دربارهء این اصطلاح مطالعه کرده بودم اما چیز زیادی عایدم نشده بود که بالاخره تعریف کامل و دقیق و قاطع اون چی هست. اما فکر میکنم با این دوتا مقاله بیشتر روشن بشم.

----------


## hamidhws

> HP webOS 2.0 این یک نمونه Web Os هست


تا اونجا که میدونم این سیستم عامل تحت بروزر اجرا نمیشه و با سخت افزار در ارتباطه و در واقع یه سیستم عامل مثل همه سیستم عامل های دیگه هست که به واسطه خصوصیاتش اسم webos  رو روش گذاشتن و ربطی به بحث ما نداره



> اما چیزی که فعلا باهاش قاطی شده ...


جسارتا با چه چیزی قاطی شده؟




> ی سری آپلته جاوا یا فلش یا سیلور لایت یا html5 اومده ی سری شبیه سازی کرده و بیشتر به ی بازی شبیه تا ی سیستم عامل !!





> مثله اینکه بیایم توی صفحه وب چنتا عکس بذاریم و با جاوا اسکریپت یا هر چیزه دیگه بهش حالت درگ بدیمو بگیم این دسکتاپه سیستم عاملمون حالا بریم بقیه Web OS بسازیم !!!


هر سیستم عاملی(منظور تحت وب) رابط کاربری میخواد و همین شوخی یعنی رابط کاربری !




> باید بتونین برنامه های OS خودتونو نصب یا اجرا کنین


میشه کمی توضیح بدید

----------


## eshpilen

بنده ترجمهء بخشهایی از مقالهء ویکیپیدا رو میذارم تا روش بحث کنیم.

در مقالهء Web operating system میگه: WebOS اصطلاحی است که سرویسهای شبکه ای برای پردازش توزیع شده با گسترهء اینترنت را توصیف میکند.

با توجه به متون و منابع دیگه ای که مطالعه کردم، ما میتونیم این سرویسها رو بعنوان سیستم عامل وب تلقی کنیم. مثلا بنظرم پروتکل هایی که برای پیاده سازی این سیستمهای توزیع شده استفاده میشه جزیی از تعریف این سیستم عامل هستن.
با این تعریف، سیستم عامل وب ما ربط خاصی به مرورگر نداره و ممکنه هیچ رابط تحت مرورگری هم نداشته باشه یا اصلا رابط گرافیکی نداشته باشه. بلکه سیستم عامل وبی شالوده ای هست که برنامه هایی برای استفاده از اون نوشته میشن و این برنامه ها که احتمالا روی سیستم عاملهای معمولی اجرا میشن یک نوع پردازش توزیع شده رو در گسترهء اینترنت پیاده سازی میکنن. البته این برنامه ها همچنین میتونن به تنهایی سیستم عاملهای توزیع شده یا سیستم عاملهای مخصوص ایجاد سیستمهای توزیع شده باشن.
یعنی درواقع مثل یه سیستم عامل معمولی که به برنامه های معمولی امکان اجرا و سرویس میده، یک سیستم عامل وبی هم به برنامه های توزیع شده امکان اجرا و سرویسهای مورد نیاز رو میده. یعنی خود این برنامه ها و اون سیستم پردازش توزیع شدهء بخصوص یا سیستم عاملهای توزیع شده نیستن که سیستم عامل وبی نامیده میشن، بلکه اون سرویسهای شبکه ای و پروتکل هایی که توسط اینطور برنامه های توزیع شده مورد استفاده قرار میگیرن هستن که سیستم عامل وبی نامیده میشن.

در جای دیگه میگه: در یک استفادهء دیگر اشاره کننده به سرویسهای شبکه ای منفرد، یک سیستم عامل وب نام دیگری برای یک Webtop است.این سرویسها دسکتاپ را به سرویسی تبدیل میکنند که بجای رایانهء محلی بر روی اینترنت اجرا میشود. از آنجاییکه این سرویسها شامل یک سیستم فایل و سیستم مدیریت اپلیکیشن هستند، آنها بصورت فزاینده ای دارای اشتراک با یک سیستم عامل دسکتاپ معمولی هستند.

webtop مخفف web desktop هست که از اسمش معلومه چیه.
درمقالهء Web desktop اطلاعات بیشتری راجع به webtop بیان شده.
از چیزهایی که در اون مقاله بیان شدن و دیگه بخاطر کمبود وقت تیکه تیکه ترجمه هاش رو نمیذارم، این نکات مهم استنباط میشه:
webtop یک دسکتاپ مجازی هست که تحت یک مرورگر وب یا برنامهء مشابهی اجرا میشه.
بین webtop و WebOS تفاوت هست ولی اشاره به webtop تحت عنوان WebOS یک کاربرد نادرست متداول برای اصطلاح WebOS  هست. البته به اشتباه بودن این کاربرد در مقالهء قبلی اشاره ای نشده و این جای کمی تعجب و ابهام رو باقی میذاره.

----------


## benyamin_pc

> webtop یک دسکتاپ مجازی هست که تحت یک مرورگر وب یا برنامهء مشابهی اجرا میشه.
> بین webtop و WebOS تفاوت هست ولی اشاره به webtop تحت عنوان WebOS یک کاربرد نادرست متداول برای اصطلاح WebOS هست. البته به اشتباه بودن این کاربرد در مقالهء قبلی اشاره ای نشده و این جای کمی تعجب و ابهام رو باقی میذاره.


تا اونجائی که من هم اطلاع داشتم این سیستم عامل همینه و تحت مرورگر اجرا میشه
مهندسس آقای حمید جان شما با arm کار کردین؟ من کار کردم و این حرفی که الان زدین در رابطه با بروزر و سخت افزار و رابط کاربری مثل تاپیک سیلور لایتتون از روی بی اطلاعی بود.فقط جالبه که به این راحتی میگین اون سیستم عامله اچ پی تحته مرورگری نیست!

----------


## benyamin_pc

برای اجرای برنامه ای با فرمته مخصوصه سیستم عامله خودتون هم میتونین یه فایل با فرمته باینری دلخواهتون باشه که که توسط سیستم عامله تحته مرورگرتون اونو بخونین و توی سیستم عاملتون دیتاهاشو تفسیر کنین و بر طبق اون بیاین با کلاس های رابط کاربری دلخواهی که تعریف کردین اونو نمایش بدین و از Api های سیستم عاملتون برای دستورهای تفسیر شده اون فایلو کمک بگیرین و در نهایت برنامتونو ران کنین و تولیده همچین چیزی کاره زیاد سختی هم نیست فقط یکم تو oop قوی باشین به راحتی می تونین این کارو کنین

----------


## benyamin_pc

اون فایل با فرمته مخصوصه شمارم برنامه نویسی بر طبقه sdk که شما تعریف کردین قبلا تولید کرده بوده

----------


## eshpilen

راستی این HP webOS که گفتید اینه؟: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebOS
اینطور که من فهمیدم این فقط یه سیستم عامل برای گوشی موبایل هست. اسمش ظاهرا ارتباطی به اون تعریف های کلی و دسته بندی  Web operating system یا Webtop نداره. احتمالا بخاطر امکانات گسترده ای که برای وب داشته اسمش رو webOS گذاشتن.
در کل مقاله هیچ اشاره ای به این نشده که این یک  Web operating system هست. همون اولش میگه یک سیستم عامل موبایل هست که روی هستهء لینوکس اجرا میشه.
هیچ ویژگی خاصی هم درش دیده نمیشه که بخوایم اون رو یک Web operating system یا Webtop بدونیم.

----------


## pswin.pooya

بنظر من همه شما يه ديدگاه اشتباه درباره اين موضوع داريد كلا اون مفهومي رو كه ما از سيستم عامل به عنوان يك مدير منابع داريم رو اين سيستم هايي كه دوستان لينكشون رو قرار دادن ندارن (به جزء‌WebOS كه اونهم يه سيستم عامل معمولي بر مبنالي لينوكس هست) و بقيه موارد هم طبق عملكرد توي يكي دو دسته زير قرار ميگيرن:

1. سيستم عاملهاي توضيع شده
2. محاسبات ابري 
3. سرويس دهندهاي اينترنتي

و البته يكسري ديگه لينكها هم كه مربوط به يكسري اپلت بود. خب براي تمامي مواردي كه اشاره شده الان ساليان سال هست كه تعريف وجود داره. من فكر ميكنم وب با محدوديتهاي امروزي مخصوصا ناامني روز افزونش به هيچ عنوان نتونه يه همچين باري رو بدوش بكشه يعني سيستم عاملي كه از يه پايگاه وب آپلود و اجرا بشه البته اين ايده خوب و جالبي هست اما مساله اينه كه هم با توجه به محدوديتهاي امروزي و هم شرابط امروزي (جلوتر توضيح ميدم) همچين امكاني وجود نداره.

منظورم از شرايط امروزي وجود ميليونها PC و سرور و پردازندهاي مختلف توي بازار هست زماني كه تك تك اين پردازنده ها امكان اجراي سيستم عاملهاي سنگين و برنامه هاي سنگين رو دارن پس هيچ دليلي وجود نداره كه يكسري سرور بخوان يك سيستم عامل رو ارائه بدن بدتر از همه الان يكي از مشكلات بزرگ ترافيك شبكه هست كه بصورت روزافزون زياد و دردسازتر ميشه با اينكار ترافيك شبكه به مراتب بيشتر ميشه پس توجيح اقتصادي هم از بين ميره. 
از طرف ديگه اين ميليونها PC روي زمين اكثر زمان كاركردشون رو بيكار هستن يعني بيشتر زمان پردازنده داره بيخود صرف ميشه كه پردازندهاي جديد براي مصرف كمتر قابليت تنظيم كلاك با لود رو دارن. اين ميليونها PC مثل ميليونها قطره دريا ميمونن (كه تنهايي هيچ انرژي و يا قدرتي ندارن اما با هم يكي از عظيمترين قدرتهاي هستي ميشن)‌ كه ميتونن يه حجم عظيم پردازش رو كه براي حل خيلي از مسائل بشري نياز هست رو فراهم بكنند اين مساله پايگذار همين مفاهيم يعني پردازش ابري و سيستم عاملهاي توضيع شده و يا ابر كامپيوترهاي كلاستر هست.

متاسفانه و شايد هم خوشبختانه تعداد برنامه نويسهاي سيستمهايي مثل وب اپليكشنها و يا برنامه هاي روميزي مثل برنامه نويسهاي سي شارپ و ... يشتر از بقيه گروه ها مثل برنامه نويسهاي سيستمي هست همين دليل هم باعث شده كه تعداد سيستم عاملها خيلي خيلي كم باشه و بدتر از همه اينه كه تنها حدود 30 درصد برنامه نويسهاي سيستمي برنامه نويسهاي خبره هستند. از طرف ديگه به نظر من اين دو گروه ديگه سعي ميكنن خودشون رو با برنامه نويسهاي گروهايي مثل برنامه نويسهاي سيستمي مقايسه بكنند و ايده هايي رو مطرح مي كنند كه بنظر جالب ولي از نظر علمي اشتباه هست نمونش كه توي اين تالار ميشه بهش اشاره كرد همين موضوع و ادعاي برنامه نويسهاي سي شارپ براي توليد سيستم عامل هست كه تا حالا هيچ كدوم از اين گروها موفق نشدن علت اين هم واضحه چون اكثر اين برنامه نويسها با لايه هاي بالاي سيستم كار ميكنن موفق نميشن كه درك درستي از عملكرد سيستم پيدا بكنند در نتيجه مسائلي رو كه مطرح ميكنن گاها نادرست هست. مثلا برنامه نويسهاي سي شارپ ميگن ميشه با سي شارپ سيستم عامل ساخت و به عنوان نمونه يكي دو پروژه كه فقط متن تايپ ميكنه اشاره ميكنن (تا حالا هيچ پروژه موفقي در اين زمينه نبوده)‌ خب اونها به ماهين سي شارپ يعني وجود GC و CLI و ... دقت نمي كنن و همچين ايده اي رو مطرح ميكنن و علتش هم اينه كه عيچ وقت بصورت مفهومي با اين موارد سروكله نمي زنن شايد از با تجربه ترين برنامه نويسهاي سي شارپ بپرسي GC چيه ندونه و ...

----------


## benyamin_pc

> <B>
> راستی این HP webOS که گفتید اینه؟: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebOS</B>
> *اینطور که من فهمیدم این فقط یه سیستم عامل برای گوشی موبایل هست. اسمش ظاهرا ارتباطی به اون تعریف های کلی و دسته بندی Web operating system یا Webtop نداره. احتمالا بخاطر امکانات گسترده ای که برای وب داشته اسمش رو webOS گذاشتن.*
> *در کل مقاله هیچ اشاره ای به این نشده که این یک Web operating system هست. همون اولش میگه یک سیستم عامل موبایل هست که روی هستهء لینوکس اجرا میشه.*
> *هیچ ویژگی خاصی هم درش دیده نمیشه که بخوایم اون رو یک Web operating system یا Webtop بدونیم.*


*webOS* is a proprietary mobile operating system running on the Linux kernel, initially developed by Palm ..... and most commentators and sources utilize the style "webOS
Palm licensed Palm OS and Windows Mobile as it developed webOS as a new platform to replace both.[9]
In March 2011, HP announced that all PCs shipped by HP in 2012 will be able to run webOS in addition to Microsoft Windows
By design, webOS uses a cloud-based approach rather than using a desktop sync client, but various third-party sync clients are available

توی این جمله گفته در حاله اجرا در کرنله لینوکسه . و بعد هم گفته اول پالم درستش کرد که بعدها توسط hp و منابعه دیگه ای به شیوه webos اون توسعه یافت
این میتونه دقیقا یک نمونه Webos باشه
ضمنا اینکه روی گوشی باشه یا تو منوی یخچالتون دلیل نمیشه توی مرورگری اجرا نشه با arm اگه کار کرده باشین بیشتر براتون روشنه . به طور کلی اگه بگم میتونین روی اون هر کرنلی رو port کنین و روی کرنل حتی مرورگری را به شکل تغییر یافته و پیش فرض اجرا و داخله اون .... و حتی اون کرنل میتونه از rtos های بسیار سبک و تغییر یافته ساخته شده مختصه اجرای یک مرورگر باشه که خوده اون مرورگر در حده زیادی سرعت و قدرتش میتونه بالا بره مخصوصا وقتی خوده اون مرورگر تغییر یافته برای استفاده ویژه ای باشه . این روند میتونه به سازماندهی رونده تولید و خیلی مسائله دیگه هم توی میکرو و هم توی توسعه اون سیستم عامل و عیب یابی و ...... کمک کنه

----------


## eshpilen

> توی این جمله گفته در حاله اجرا در کرنله لینوکسه . و بعد هم گفته اول پالم درستش کرد که بعدها توسط hp و منابعه دیگه ای به شیوه webos اون توسعه یافت


قربونت مثل اینکه دقت نکردی.
منظورت از توسعه یافتن به شیوهء webos  این عبارات بود؟:
Palm, HP, and most commentators and sources utilize the style "webOS," as shown in the adjacent logo, and in HP resources,[3] rather than "WebOS".
این جمله فقط داره میگه که موقع نوشتن و نمایش دادن اسمش از شکل webOS (حرف اول کوچک) استفاده میکنن و نه WebOS (حرف اول بزرگ).




> این میتونه دقیقا یک نمونه Webos باشه


چطور؟
تعریف شما از یک Webos  چیه و چرا این یک نمونه از Webos  تلقی میشه؟
در اطلاعاتی که راجع بهش داده کوچکترین اشاره ای به اینکه Webos  هست نشده (جز اسم خودش که طبیعتا بارها تکرار شده) و این کاملا برخلاف رویهء استاندارد مقالات ویکیپدیا هست، و از طرف دیگه مشخصاتش رو که مطالعه کنید هیچ خصوصیت واضحی نداره که بخواد در این دسته بندی قرار بگیره. شما اگر خصوصیتی میشناسید ذکر کنید (با منبع).

اون یک اشاره به اصطلاح cloud-based هم که در متون شده اگر نگاه کنید تحت بخش Synchronization قرار داره و جزییاتش بیان نشده اما از متن و تحت بخشی که قرار گرفته اینطور استنباط منطقی میشه که فقط برای یکی از کارهای جانبی که عمل Synchronization (هماهنگ سازی دیتا) هست از امکانات پردازش ابری استفاده میکنه. فکر نمیکنم این مورد به تنهایی تعریف و دلیلی برای WebOS بودن باشه.




> ضمنا اینکه روی گوشی باشه یا تو منوی یخچالتون دلیل نمیشه توی مرورگری اجرا نشه با arm اگه کار کرده باشین بیشتر براتون روشنه . به طور کلی اگه بگم میتونین روی اون هر کرنلی رو port کنین و روی کرنل حتی مرورگری را به شکل تغییر یافته و پیش فرض اجرا و داخله اون .... و حتی اون کرنل میتونه از rtos های بسیار سبک و تغییر یافته ساخته شده مختصه اجرای یک مرورگر باشه که خوده اون مرورگر در حده زیادی سرعت و قدرتش میتونه بالا بره مخصوصا وقتی خوده اون مرورگر تغییر یافته برای استفاده ویژه ای باشه . این روند میتونه به سازماندهی رونده تولید و خیلی مسائله دیگه هم توی میکرو و هم توی توسعه اون سیستم عامل و عیب یابی و ...... کمک کنه


اوهه شما هنوز توی بحث مرورگر هستید و اصرار دارید بگید این سیستم عامل حتما بر اساس یک چیزی شبیه مرورگر عمل میکنه؟! اونم بدون هیچ سندی؟ بر اساس تصورات و پیشفرض های خودتون که هیچ سندی برای اونا یافت نشد جز یه اسم که فقط شباهت ظاهری هست؟
مطمئنا اگر این سیستم عامل در این دسته بندی بود و از چنین روش منحصربفردی هم استفاده میکرد حتما میشد منبعی هم براش پیدا کرد که به این موارد اشاره کرده باشه.

ضمنا قبلا اشاره کردیم که اون دسکتاپ های مجازی که تحت مرورگر اجرا میشن رو باید Webtop نامید و نه WebOS. البته WebOS یک اصطلاحی هست که گاهی برای اونها بکار میره، اما فقط یک اشتباه هست و این سیستمها در تعریف web operating system قرار نمیگیرن:
The terms "web desktop" and "webtop" are distinct from web operating system, a network operating system such as TinyOS or distributed operating system such as Inferno. In popular use, web desktops are sometimes referred to incorrectly as web operating systems or simply WebOS.

راستی از این نوشته اینطور استنباط میشه که به سیستم عاملهای شبکه ای یا سیستم عاملهای توزیع شده، web operating system گفته میشه!
بنظرم تعاریف در این زمینه یخورده ابهام و شاید تناقض دارن  :متفکر: 
بهرصورت ما در HP WebOS تا حالا هیچ ویژگی مستند واضحی مشاهده نکردیم که در هیچکدام از تعاریف WebOS قرار بگیره. حتی در تعریف Webtop هم نیست.
اگر شما یک کلمهء cloud رو هم گیر آوردید و فکر میکنید فقط با همین میشه ثابت کرد HP WebOS یک WebOS هست بنظر بنده اشتباه میکنید. بطور مثال مگه ما روی سیستم عامل ویندوز XP خودمون نمیتونیم از فناوری cloud استفاده کنیم؟ آیا این به تنهایی دلیل میشه که ویندوز XP یک WebOS بشه؟ cloud فناوری ای هست که همهء سیستم عاملها یا حتی برنامه های منفرد میتونن ازش استفاده کنن یا بعضی از ویژگیها و Function های خودشون رو تحت اون پیاده سازی کنن.

----------


## benyamin_pc

> قربونت مثل اینکه دقت نکردی.
> منظورت از توسعه یافتن به شیوهء webos این عبارات بود؟:
> Palm, HP, and most commentators and sources utilize the style "webOS," as shown in the adjacent logo, and in HP resources,[3] rather than "WebOS".
> این جمله فقط داره میگه که موقع نوشتن و نمایش دادن اسمش از شکل webOS (حرف اول کوچک) استفاده میکنن و نه WebOS (حرف اول بزرگ).
> 
> چطور؟
> تعریف شما از یک Webos چیه و چرا این یک نمونه از Webos تلقی میشه؟
> در اطلاعاتی که راجع بهش داده کوچکترین اشاره ای به اینکه Webos هست نشده (جز اسم خودش که طبیعتا بارها تکرار شده) و این کاملا برخلاف رویهء استاندارد مقالات ویکیپدیا هست، و از طرف دیگه مشخصاتش رو که مطالعه کنید هیچ خصوصیت واضحی نداره که بخواد در این دسته بندی قرار بگیره. شما اگر خصوصیتی میشناسید ذکر کنید (با منبع).
> 
> ...


در رابطه با اولین جمله که گفتم دقت نکریدین چی گفتم و من اصراری ندارم که این سیستم عامل حتما تحت مرورگری داره ران میشه اما شما که قاطع گفتین نه نیست و ی کلمه لینوکس دیدین اونجوری تعبیر کردین بهتون در رابطه با اون توضیح دادم . درمورده شیوه WebOs هم حق با شماست اون موقه فرصته زیادی نداشتم به جمله زیاد دقت نکردم و اشتباه برداشت کردم اما در کل این سیستم عامل دلایلی در مورد WebOs بودن داره که شما اونارو قبول ندارین اما دلایلی برای اینکه این اسمو بخاطر امکاناته فوقه وبی که داره گذاشته باشه نداره و اصلا امکاناته وبش معمولیه و اصلا ربطی نداره که امکاناته فوقه وبی داشته باشه این اسمو بذاره و اصلا هیچچچچ موقه اسمه ی تکنولوژی یا سیستم عاملو یا ی تکنیکو روی ی چیزه اینترپرایسه دیگه نمیذارن اونم بخاطر ی مفهومه دیگه !!!
مثلا فرض کنین اسمه ی برنامه پایگاه داده که مثله sql باشرو بذارن سیستمه توزیع شده !! اصلا خنده داره این برداشت

----------


## eshpilen

> اما در کل این سیستم عامل دلایلی در مورد WebOs بودن داره که شما اونارو قبول ندارین


کدوم دلایل؟




> اصلا امکاناته وبش معمولیه


خودش چیز دیگری نوشته:
and was widely acclaimed for its ease of use, integration of Web 2.0 technologies, open architecture, and multitasking capabilities.
ترجمه: و بخاطر راحتی استفاده، یکپارچه سازی فناوریهای وب 2، ساختار باز، و قابلیت های چند وظیفه ای بصورت گسترده ای تحسین شد.

در بخش Default Apps هم که نگاه کنید تعدادی نرم افزار لیست کرده که مربوط به وب هستن. مثل یوتیوب و Google Maps.




> و اصلا هیچچچچ موقه اسمه ی تکنولوژی یا سیستم عاملو یا ی تکنیکو روی ی چیزه اینترپرایسه دیگه نمیذارن اونم بخاطر ی مفهومه دیگه !!!


فکر نمیکنم این اصطلاح (WebOS) خیلی اختصاصی باشه. متداول هست که اصطلاحهایی که از نظر لغوی خیلی خاص و دقیق نیستن و میشه استفاده های متنوع و کلی تری هم ازشون کرد در موارد متنوعی هم با منظورهای مختلف مورد استفاده قرار بگیرن.
راستی شاید بخاطر اینکه یه مقدار با WebOS تفکیک بشه حرف اولش رو کوچیک انتخاب کردن.
ضمنا در نهایت هم نباید فراموش کرد که بهرحال در تجارت استفاده از ابهام و شباهت ظاهری و تبلیغات غیرمستقیم به شیوه های مختلف رایج هست. این یک مسئلهء فنی نیست که لزوما بخواد خیلی دقیق و بی غرض باشه.
از طرف دیگه بهرحال سیستم عاملشون برای یه گوشی تلفن همراه در زمان خودش امکانات خیلی خوبی داشته و حتما خواستن این مسئله در اسمش منعکس بشه تا برای همهء افراد از متخصص تا عامی یک اشاره به این قضیه و تبلیغاتی براشون باشه.




> اما شما که قاطع گفتین نه نیست و ی کلمه لینوکس دیدین اونجوری تعبیر کردین


نه من بخاطر لینوکسش نگفتم.
بخاطر این گفتم که هیچ سند و خصوصیتی ندیدم که بخوایم به موضوع مورد بحث ربطش بدیم. تشخیص دادم که این فقط یه شباهت اسمی هست. در یکی دو مقاله و لینکی که در این مورد بود هیچ نشانه و اشاره ای به اینکه این یک سیستم عامل وبی هست نشده بود و این خودش این احتمال رو ضعیف تر میکنه، چون به چنین چیز خاص و نسبتا جدید و مهمی درصورت وجود حتما باید اشاره میکردن.

البته در مقاله هایی که قبلا خونده بودم بنظرم یه همچین چیزی خوندم که گاهی به سیستم عاملهایی که اختصاصا برای استفاده از اینترنت و وب طراحی میشن یا امکانات اصلی و ویژه برای این زمینه دارن نظیر چنین اصطلاحاتی گفته میشه. ولی جزییاتش رو دقیقا یادم نیست و منبعش رو هم نمیدونم کجا پیدا کنم.
بهرحال این نوع سیستم عاملها هم فکر نمیکنم مورد بحث ما باشن. البته از این نظر که بدونیم واقعا به چنتا چیز بی ربط WebOS گفته میشه مهم هست. بنده خودم هم قبلا بخاطر همین همیشه ابهام داشتم و گیج شده بودم که بالاخره این WebOS چی هست. تاجاییکه حتی مثلا اینترفیس داخل اکانت سایتهایی مثل 4Shared رو هم میدیدم فکر میکردم شاید به اونا هم میگن WebOS!!

----------


## eshpilen

ای بابا اون چیزی رو هم که گفتم یادم نیست و نمیدونم منبعش کجا بود رو پیدا کردم! در همون مقالهء Web_operating_system بیان شده!

In a usage referring to desktop (or handheld) computer application environments, a _Web operating system_  is a traditional operating system that is focused on supporting Web  applications themselves, or a desktop operating system solely providing  Web access.[9][10][11] Systems like these also are known as kiosks.

ترجمه: در یک کاربرد که به محیطهای کاربردی رایانه های دسکتاپ یا دستی اشاره میکند، یک _Web operating system_ یک سیستم عامل متعارف است که بر روی پشتیبانی نرم افزارهای کاربردی وب متمرکز شده است، یا یک سیستم عامل دسکتاپ که فقط دسترسی وب را فراهم میکند. سیستمهایی مانند اینها همچنین بعنوان kiosk شناخته میشوند.

پس اینهم یک کاربرد دیگر برای این اصطلاح!
میبینید که کاربردهای متفاوتی داره که با هم تقریبا هیچ ارتباط ساختاری ای ندارن. شباهت معنایی نیست، بلکه لغوی هست.
تا اینجا شد سه تعریف! حالا ما با کدومشون کار داریم؟
البته یکی از موارد کاربرد رو بعنوان یک کاربرد اشتباه ذکر کرده بود. کاربرد درمورد Webtop ها رو میگم.

----------


## eshpilen

ضمنا دربارهء این پست شما:



> Web os سیستم عاملی تحت Browser هست . بیسه اون بروسر هست نه سخت افزار . اما باید تا جائی که بتونه ی سیستم عاملو که میتونه جدید باشه یا تقلیدی شبیه سازی کنه منظورم از تا جائی که میتونه اینه که روی بستر سخت افزاری . یعنی منیجه حافظه و مدیریته فایل و .... به این دلیل که توی اون سیستم عامل که شما میتونین اونو توی ی بروزره استاندارد بازش کنین باید بتونین برنامه های OS خودتونو نصب یا اجرا کنین و برنامه های اجرایتون باید اکستنشنه خودشونو داشته باشن و شما اونو مدیریت کنین و خیلی فراتر از این حرفاس اما چیزی که فعلا باهاش قاطی شده همونه که دوستمون آقای پویا گفتن یعنی ی سری آپلته جاوا یا فلش یا سیلور لایت یا html5 اومده ی سری شبیه سازی کرده و بیشتر به ی بازی شبیه تا ی سیستم عامل !!  مثله اینکه بیایم توی صفحه وب چنتا عکس بذاریم و با جاوا اسکریپت یا هر چیزه دیگه بهش حالت درگ بدیمو بگیم این دسکتاپه سیستم عاملمون حالا بریم بقیه Web OS بسازیم !!! که فقط ی شوخیه 
> HP webOS 2.0 این یک نمونه Web Os هست


 اساسا بنده چنین چیزی که شما ادعا میفرمایید در هیچ منبعی ندیدم!
احتمالا شما همون Webtop رو با چیز دیگه اشتباه گرفتید. Webtop  فقط یک دسکتاپ مجازی/ریموت هست. نهایتش هم فقط بخش کوچکی از یک سیستم عامل میتونه بحساب بیاد.
ادعای خط آخر هم درمورد HP webOS 2.0 کاملا بی پایه هست. بی پایه یعنی چی؟ یعنی چیزی که هیچ سند و استدلال قابل توجهی پشتش نیست.
من نمیدونم واقعا شما این حرفا رو از کجا آوردید. اگر منبعی داره خب معرفی کنید ما هم مطالعه کنیم.
از نظر منطقی هم پیاده سازی کارایی های یک سیستم عامل در این حد از گستردگی تحت مرورگر با عقل چندان جور درنمیاد. هم از نظر محدودیت های فنی و هم از نظر هدف و مزیتی که باید پشت هرکار با معنایی باشه. آخه مرورگر اصلا مال این حرفا نیست و نه پرفورمنس کافی داره و نه امکانات و API مورد نیاز رو. زبانهای برنامه نویسی وب هم اساسا اینقدر سطح پایین نمیتونن کار کنن و برای اینطور کارها طراحی نشدن اصلا. ارتباط با سخت افزار؟ اجرای برنامه های بومی؟ بابا این حرفا از عجیب هم عجیب تره و با مرورگر و این حرفا جور درنمیاد. برای بنده جدا جای تعجب و سواله که شما از کجا به این مطالب رسیده اید.

دوست گرامی نه فکر کنی حالا من خیلی ادعام میشه و با شما خصومت شخصی دارم.
نه بنده خودم پای این پست شما همون موقع Thanks زدم (و الان با عرض شرمندگی، حذفش کردم). اون موقع سطحی خوندم و یه تصور دیگری از منظور شما داشتم که درواقع بیشتر شبیه Webtop بود. ضمنا هنوز مطالعاتی رو که بعدا انجام دادم و مطلع تر و مطمئن تر شدم انجام نداده بودم.
ایرادی هم به شما نیست اگر اشتباه کنید. همه اشتباه میکنن. ولی وظیفهء ما اینه که اولا ادعایی رو بدون سند و/یا استدلال کافی بیان نکنیم، وگرنه بگیم که این فقط یک استنباط شخصی و سطحی و نامطمئن هست، و دوما اینکه وقتی فهمیدیم اشتباه کردیم اشتباه خودمون رو بپذیریم و بیخودی روش پافشاری نکنیم و سعی نکنیم دیگران رو گمراه کنیم (البته نمیگم شما لزوما این کار رو کردید - کلی عرض میکنم).
البته پیگیری کامل در بحث های فنی برای روشن شدن جزییات و کمال و اطمینان خوبه و با چیزی که میگم تفاوت میکنه.

----------


## pswin.pooya

> احتمالا شما همون Webtop رو با چیز دیگه اشتباه گرفتید. Webtop  فقط یک  دسکتاپ مجازی/ریموت هست. نهایتش هم فقط بخش کوچکی از یک سیستم عامل میتونه  بحساب بیاد.


اصولا shell یه قسمت از سیستم عامل حساب نمیشه بلکه به عنوان یه برنامه کاربردی ازش یاد میشه.




> از نظر منطقی هم پیاده سازی کارایی های یک سیستم عامل در این حد از گستردگی تحت مرورگر با عقل چندان جور درنمیاد.


کاملا حق با شماست. این موضوع با خیلی از تعریفها در تضاد هست.

----------


## benyamin_pc

همه چیز به این راحتی قابله بیانو رف دادن نیست و باید براش زحمت بکشین (در رابطه با اینکه مثلا ی سیستم عامل تحت همون مرورگری که می فرمائید تولید شه و برنامه های حتی باینری رو اجرا کنه (در محدوده توانائی های سیستم عامله شما) و یا با هر اکستنشنی که شما میخاید) ضمنا جناب حمید فرمودن که یه اپلته ساده میاد شبیه سازی از سیستم عامل میکنه و اسمش میشه webos اما 



> آخه مرورگر اصلا مال این حرفا نیست و نه پرفورمنس کافی داره و نه امکانات و API مورد نیاز رو. زبانهای برنامه نویسی وب هم اساسا اینقدر سطح پایین نمیتونن کار کنن و برای اینطور کارها طراحی نشدن اصلا. ارتباط با سخت افزار؟ اجرای برنامه های بومی؟ بابا این حرفا از عجیب هم عجیب تره و با مرورگر و این حرفا جور درنمیاد. برای بنده جدا جای تعجب و سواله که شما از کجا به این مطالب رسیده اید


اولا که سیستم عامل حتما لازم نیست برنامه باینری اجرا کنه به تعریف سیستم عامل دوباره رجوع بفرمائید. دوما امکاناته ی بروزر در ارتباط با امکاناتی که میشه به صورت embed و ی کرنله سطح پایئن روی ی arm یا چیزه دیگه ای به یک بروزر تغییر یافته داد فراتر از اونیه که توی ذهنتونه

----------


## pswin.pooya

> اولا که سیستم عامل حتما لازم نیست برنامه باینری اجرا کنه به تعریف  سیستم عامل دوباره رجوع بفرمائید. دوما امکاناته ی بروزر در ارتباط با  امکاناتی که میشه به صورت embed و ی کرنله سطح پایئن روی ی arm یا چیزه  دیگه ای به یک بروزر تغییر یافته داد فراتر از اونیه که شما بدونین


من شک دارم شما با arm کار کرده باشید. arm هم تنها یه پردازنده هست. هیچ ربطی هم به این موضوع سیستم عامل نداره به غیر از این که سیستم عاملهایی برای arm وجود دارند که اکثر مدلهای میکروکنترلرهای برمبنای arm که تو ایران باب هستند مثل اتمل به خاطر نداشتن MMU قابلیت اجرای سیستم عاملهای مدرن رو ندارن.





> اولا که سیستم عامل حتما لازم نیست برنامه باینری اجرا کنه


میشه به یکی دو نمونه از این نوع اشاره کنید.




> تعریف سیستم عامل دوباره رجوع بفرمائید.


میشه شما تعریفی رو که از سیستم عامل درک کردید ارائه کنید تا ما هم بهره ببریم. سیستم عامل دو تا تعریف بیشتر نداره:

۱. واسط مابین سخت افزار و نرم افزار برای کاهش پیچیدگی نرم افزار
۲. مدیر منابع سیستم برای افزایش بهره وری از یک سیستم





> دوما امکاناته ی بروزر در ارتباط با امکاناتی که میشه به صورت embed و ی  کرنله سطح پایئن روی ی arm یا چیزه دیگه ای به یک بروزر تغییر یافته داد  فراتر از اونیه که شما بدونین


لطفا ما رو هم در اطلاع بگذارید




> همه چیز به این راحتی قابله بیانو رف دادن نیست


توی هرجای دنیا که برید مجبورید برای حرفهای که میزنید یک مستند یا همون رفرنس ارايه کنید وگر نه هر کسی میتونه اون رو رد کنه و قبولش نکنه. اگر شما یک رفرنس دارید که هیچ در غیر اینصورت بهتره که ادعا هم نداشته باشید.

----------


## hamidhws

ضمن تشکر از همه دوستانی که دراین بحث شرکت کردند.

جناب پویا ی عزیز میشه لطفا بفرمایید سیستم عامل  hp webos تحت مرورگر هست یا خیر؟وآیا به بحث فعلی ما مربوط میشه یا خیر؟لطفا توضیح بدید ممنون میشم




> حرفی که الان زدین در رابطه با بروزر و سخت افزار و رابط کاربری مثل تاپیک سیلور لایتتون از روی بی اطلاعی بود.


میشه بفرمایید کدام قسمت حرفم از روی بی اطلاعی بود؟
جناب بنیامین خان دوست من فکر کنم شما هنوز به خاطر اینکه بنده از سیلورلایت در مقابل فلش حرف زدم ناراحت هستید اما دوست من درسته که بنده با فلش کار نکردم اما سیلورلایت رو خوب میشناسم و حرف هایی هم که زدم به واسطه همون بود  و فکر نمیکنم لازم بود توی این تاپیک بیان کنید. شما میتونید همونجا بحث رو ادامه بدید.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
لازمه بار دیگه هم ذکر کنم که خود بنده هم برام سوال بود وقتی توی بعضی از سایت ها دیدم که یه واسط کاربری و ... تحت مرورگر ساختن و اسم سیستم عامل رو روش گذاشتن کمی برام سوال پیش اومد. آخه تعریفی که من از سیستم عامل داشتم اصلا با مرورگر قابل پیاده سازی نبود! و میخواستم کمی اطلاعات کسب کنم که در واقع این سایت ها دقیقا چی هستن و به واسطه چی لقب سیستم عامل رو یدک میکشند؟  http://weblogina.com/post/accustom-w...ating-systems/


کاری که میخوام انجام بدم اینه:به طور خیلی خیلی خلاصه عرض میکنم

فرض کنید من یه رابط کاربری شبه سیستم عامل دارم که تحت مرورگر اجرا میشه
در مرحله دوم همه میتونن برای این سیستم ,برنامه (آپلیکیشن) بنویسن >> با زبان هایی مانند asp php ,..
هر آپلیکیشن به طور مجزا بر روی یک کامپیوتر قرار میگیره و همگی کامپیوتر ها به کامپیتور مرکزی که رابط کاربری سیستم عاملمون هست وصل میشن

در مرحله بعدی ما از طریق رابط کاربری و شبیه سازی پنجره هایی که انجام دادیم اون آپلیکیشن ها رو از دورن اون پنجره ها می ببینیم

آیا با توجه به تعاریفی که از سیستم عامل تحت وب و سایت هایی که این اسم رو یدک میکشن دارید آیا این سیستمی که میخوام پیاده سازی کنم میتونه یه webos باشه یا خیر؟




----------------------------------------
در انتها ضمن تشکر از جناب pswin.pooya و eshpilen  عزیز که تعاریف خوبی رو فرمودند   ممنون میشم اگر در یک تعریف روشن و کلی  سیستم عامل تحت وب رو توضیح بدید واقعا ممنون میشم.
با تشکر

----------


## pswin.pooya

سلام
من با خود تعریف webos مشکل دارم چه برسه ....

بیخیال، چیزی که شما دنبالش هستید رو من دوست دارم بهش بگم پلاگین یا یه چیزی شبیه اون. من اینکار رو داخل php با hookها انجام میدم. اجازه بده روش کار رو با یک مثال توضیح بدم:

۱. من یک پلاگین دارم که یکسری تابع داره. مثلا EnterMainPage ، ExitMainPage و InstallPlugin و ...
۲. زمانی که پلاگین میخواد نصب بشه تابع InstallPlugin اون صدا زده میشه
۲. تابع InstallPlugin یکسری از اطلاعات مربوط به اون رو توی دیتا بانک ذخیره میکنه. (مثل تنطیمات اون)

۴. هر صفحه وب سایت من یکیسری hook (قلاب داره) مثل زمان ورود به متن اصلی هوک EnterMainText زده میشه. این هوک تمام توابع ثبت شده برای خودش رو صدا میزنه که یکی از اونها میتونه تابعی باشه که پلاگین من ثبت کرده.
۵. هر پلاگین برای ثبت توابع اونها رو توی بدنه اصلی فایلش داخل هوکهای تعریف شده ثبت میکنه.

هر هوک پر حقیقت یک آرایه از توابع هست

----------


## benyamin_pc

> من شک دارم شما با arm کار کرده باشید. arm هم تنها یه پردازنده هست. هیچ ربطی هم به این موضوع سیستم عامل نداره به غیر از این که سیستم عاملهایی برای arm وجود دارند که اکثر مدلهای میکروکنترلرهای برمبنای arm که تو ایران باب هستند مثل اتمل به خاطر نداشتن MMU قابلیت اجرای سیستم عاملهای مدرن رو ندارن.


 مجبور نیستم شک شمارو برطرف کنم !




> دوما امکاناته ی بروزر در ارتباط با امکاناتی که میشه به صورت embed و ی کرنله سطح پایئن روی ی arm یا چیزه دیگه ای به یک بروزر تغییر یافته داد فراتر از اونیه که شما بدونین 
> -----------------
> لطفا ما رو هم در اطلاع بگذارید


بحثش به این سادگی نیست باید arm را مطالعه بفرمائید . میتونین تحقیق کنید



> ۱. واسط مابین سخت افزار و نرم افزار برای کاهش پیچیدگی نرم افزار
> ۲. مدیر منابع سیستم برای افزایش بهره وری از یک سیستم


تعریفتون درسته و هیچ کجاش اشاره به اجرای برنامه های native نشده و میتونه این وسط چندتا واسط داشته باشیم که اون هسته سطح پائین مستقیم با سخت افزار در ارتباط باشه
یعنی ی سری کارهارو بندازیم به دوشه اون و با ی سری رابط به سطح بالا بتونیم به اون دستور بدیم و ی سری کارهای دیگرو حتی یک سطح روی قبلی بیاد به دوش بگیره و سطحه آخر با یک سطحه دیده دیگه کارهارو انجام بده




> حرفی که الان زدین در رابطه با بروزر و سخت افزار و رابط کاربری مثل تاپیک سیلور لایتتون از روی بی اطلاعی بود.
> ------------------------
>  میشه بفرمایید کدام قسمت حرفم از روی بی اطلاعی بود؟


این قسمتش که در مورد اپلت های شبیه سازی تحت وب که ی سری درگ دروپ هستن میگین سیستم عامل و می خواستین با سیلور لایت بسازینشون و ربطی به تاپیک سیلور لایتتون نداشت چون اونجا جوابو برای کسانی که دنباله اطلاعاته واضحن داده بودم و حرفی نمونده بود فقط خاستم برای خودتون یادآوری شه

----------


## eshpilen

ببین جناب benyamin_pc، شما یه تعریفی از WebOS ارائه کردی. اصلا از شدنی بودن و منطقی بودنش بگذریم، منبعش چیه؟ اینکه شما میگی هست خب منبع و رفرنس این تعریف کجاست و چرا در منابعی که دیدیم به چنین چیزی اصلا اشاره ای نشده؟
دربارهء HP webOS هم که هیچ سند و استدلالی نتونستید بیارید که نشون بده ارتباطی با تعریف ارائه شده توسط شما داره.

پس کلا شما داری یه چیزی رو ادعا میکنی که هیچ سندی براش نیست و دلیلی نیست که چنین تعریف و هیچ فعالیت و محصولی در این زمینه اصلا وجود خارجی داشته باشه.

من موندم شما چطور در یک مکان و بحث تخصصی این مطالب رو مطرح و روش پافشاری میکنید. آخه بر چه اساسی؟
وگرنه منم میتونم فردا از خودم یه چیزی بسازم بگم این تعریف فلان اصطلاح هست و نمونش هم وجود داره. اصلا ممکنه اون تعریفی که من ارائه میکنم یه چیز غیرممکنی هم نباشه، اما آیا اون تعریف تنها به دلیل شدنی بودن لزوما وجود خارجی هم داره و واقعا تعریف ثبت شده برای اون اصطلاح هست؟ بالاخره برای این باید یه سند و رفرنسی چیزی باشه یا نه؟!
شما یه اصل اساسی به این سادگی و واضحی رو متوجه نیستید؟ پس چجور متخصصی هستید؟ چجور برنامه نویسی؟
انتظار دارید دیگران بر چه اساسی حرفهای شما رو باور بکنن؟ روی هوا؟

----------


## pswin.pooya

> مجبور نیستم شک شمارو برطرف کنم !


طبیعتا. کسی هم از شما این رو نخواست.




> بحثش به این سادگی نیست باید arm را مطالعه بفرمائید . میتونین تحقیق کنید


من مطالعه کردم. درسته که حرفه ای با arm کار نمی کنم اما در سطح اینکه بتونم کار مورد نظرم رو ازش بشکم کار کردم و چیز همچین شاخی ندیدم. فقط همین رو بگم یکی دو تا دلیل مطرح شدن بیشتر نداشت که یکی از اونها هم ۳۲ بیتی بودنش بود اونم چون بقیه میکروهای قبلی ۸ بیتی بودن. امکانات ارتباطش هم که فکر کنم داخل اتمل فقط یه usb بودنش هست که ظاهرا xmega هم داره و شبکش (که لایه فیزیکی هم نداره)




> تعریفتون درسته و هیچ کجاش اشاره به اجرای برنامه های native نشده


فکر کنم چون لازم نبوده. میتونی توجیح کنی که شکلی قراره بقیه برنامه ها با OS ارتباط برقرار بکنند. حداقل حداقل اون یک برنامه میانجی مثل CLI میخواد که باید ناتیو باشه. معذر میخوام اگر سیستم عاملی رو میشناسید که برنامه غیر ناتیو run میکنه ما رو هم در جریان بذارید بهره مند بشیم.


در مورد HP WebOS هم پیغام خصوصی داده بودی گفتیم که یکی دو تا منبعی که اشاره شده میگن بر مبنای لینوکس هست که هر کسی کوچکترین آشنایی با لینوکس داشته باشه خیلی راحت متوجه میشه که تعریف شما غلطه حتی لازم نیست که اونطرف برنامه نویسی و یا تئوری سیستم عامل رو بدونه. واقعا نمی دونم رشته شما چیه یا اصلا دانشجو هستی (یا بودی) فقط خواهشا قبل از پافشاری مطالعه کنید.

من که دیگه ادامه نمی دم. چون بنظرم بی فایده هست و کم کم تاپیک داره به بحث و جدال کشیده میشه

----------


## benyamin_pc

> در مورد HP WebOS هم پیغام خصوصی داده بودی گفتیم که یکی دو تا منبعی که اشاره شده میگن بر مبنای لینوکس هست که هر کسی کوچکترین آشنایی با لینوکس داشته باشه خیلی راحت متوجه میشه که تعریف شما غلطه حتی لازم نیست که اونطرف برنامه نویسی و یا تئوری سیستم عامل رو بدونه. واقعا نمی دونم رشته شما چیه یا اصلا دانشجو هستی (یا بودی) فقط خواهشا قبل از پافشاری مطالعه کنید.


رشته و کارو تخصص من مشخصه و نیاز به اثبات برای شخصی ندارم و با توهینه شما به من ضرری نمیرسه دوسته عزیز در مورد لینوکس و اینکه میتونه اون سیستم عامل تحته یک مرورگر اجرا شه فقط میتونم بگم اطلاعاتتونو بالا ببرین همه چیز حل میشه




> شما یه اصل اساسی به این سادگی و واضحی رو متوجه نیستید؟ پس چجور متخصصی هستید؟ چجور برنامه نویسی؟
> انتظار دارید دیگران بر چه اساسی حرفهای شما رو باور بکنن؟ روی هوا؟


جوابی هم که برای شما دارم همونه . و میتونین به پست های قبلم رجوع کنین

اتفاقا منم تصمیم دارم دیگه این بحثو ادامه ندم چون اونی که متخصصه خوب خوش به حالش !! و اونی هم که به راحتی و بدونه علم به مطلبی چیزی رو رد میکنه و ی چیزی توی سایتا دیده لینک میدن تصور میکنه من الان میتونم کله ی مبحثو اینجا لینک بدم و یادش بدم چجوری ی سیستم عامل که حتی روی avr هم میشه پورت کرد روی arm انجام داد و توی اون مرورگری رو به طور پیش فرض اجرا کرد و توی اون واسطی طراحی کرد و با بخش های زیرین ارتباط داد اشتباه می کنه و متوسل به توهین و جدل میشه ..... خودش ضرر می کنه و جدل نیازی نیست

----------


## eshpilen

> این سایت ها دقیقا چی هستن و به واسطه چی لقب سیستم عامل رو یدک میکشند؟  http://weblogina.com/post/accustom-w...ating-systems/


اسم چند تا از مواردی که در این صفحه آمده در مقالهء ویکیپیدا دربارهء Webtop هم بعنوان Webtop مطرح شدن. بنابراین اینها درواقع Webtop یا همون web desktop هستن که یک دسکتاپ مجازی هست. البته به اونها WebOS یا همون Web_operating_system هم گفته میشه، ولی طبق گفتهء مقالهء ویکیپدیا، این یک کاربرد اشتباه برای اصطلاح WebOS  هست.




> آیا با توجه به تعاریفی که از سیستم عامل تحت وب و سایت هایی که این اسم رو یدک میکشن دارید آیا این سیستمی که میخوام پیاده سازی کنم میتونه یه webos باشه یا خیر؟


اصلا تا اینجا که دیدیم چنین تعریفی برای اون سایتها اشتباه هست.
و سیستمی هم که شما پیاده میکنید چون چنین تعریفی اصلا برای چنین مواردی ثبت نشده، پس اسم webos روش گذاشتن ممکنه اشتباه باشه و با تعاریف فعلی تداخل بکنه. شاید بهتر باشه اصطلاح خاص خودش رو براش ابداع کنیم. البته اگر سیستم شما رو نشه جزو Webtop ها طبقه بندی کرد.
بهرحال این قضیه قابل بحث هست و جداست که آیا سیستم شما چیزی فراتر/متفاوت از Webtop هست یا خیر. و در درجهء بعد اینکه آیا میشه اسمش رو WebOS گذاشت (البته با اضافه کردن یه تعریف و کاربرد جدید برای این اصطلاح) و اصلا در اون حدود هست یا نه. و شاید حتی با اینکه بشه چنین تعریفی رو ایجاد کرد بهتر باشه یه اصطلاح بهتر و دقیقتر جداگانه براش ایجاد بشه.



> در انتها ضمن تشکر از جناب pswin.pooya و eshpilen  عزیز که تعاریف خوبی رو فرمودند   ممنون میشم اگر در یک تعریف روشن و کلی  سیستم عامل تحت وب رو توضیح بدید واقعا ممنون میشم.


ظاهرا جدیدترین و تخصصی ترین تعریف اینهاست:
1- سرویسهای شبکه ای برای پردازش توزیع شده با گسترهء اینترنت
2- یک سیستم عامل شبکه ای (مانند TinyOS) یا یک سیستم عامل توزیع شده (مانند Inferno)

اینکه چرا دو تعریف داریم و آیا باهم در تضادی هستن یا نه برای بنده هم جای سوال و ابهامه.

بعنوان یک تعریف دیگر هم گفتیم که به Webtop ها گفته میشه اما از نظر فنی اشتباه هست.

یک مورد دیگه از کاربرد این اصطلاح هم این بود:
در یک کاربرد که به محیطهای کاربردی رایانه های دسکتاپ یا دستی اشاره میکند، یک _Web operating system_  یک سیستم عامل متعارف است که بر روی پشتیبانی نرم افزارهای کاربردی وب  متمرکز شده است، یا یک سیستم عامل دسکتاپ که فقط دسترسی وب را فراهم میکند.  سیستمهایی مانند اینها همچنین بعنوان kiosk شناخته میشوند.

فکر میکنم مورد بحث ما بیشتر دو مورد اول باشن. نه؟
البته اون مواردی که شما مطرح کردید در اصل Webtop هستن.

----------


## benyamin_pc

چندتا لینک برای نسخه بتای hp webOs که برای ویندوز بیرون داده میشه که تحته بروزر اجرا میشه 
http://www.precentral.net/hp-ceo-tou...-beta-end-year
http://www.webosroundup.com/2011/03/...n-the-browser/
که همین کارو میشه به صورته یک بیسه سطحه پائین وقتی نخایم ویندوزی کلا در بین باشه که بروزرو اجرا کنه میشه داشت که اون بیاد بروزرو اجرا کنه و ....

----------


## eshpilen

> چندتا لینک برای نسخه بتای hp webOs که برای ویندوز بیرون داده میشه که تحته بروزر اجرا میشه 
> http://www.precentral.net/hp-ceo-tou...-beta-end-year
> http://www.webosroundup.com/2011/03/...n-the-browser/
> که همین کارو میشه به صورته یک بیسه سطحه پائین وقتی نخایم ویندوزی کلا در بین باشه که بروزرو اجرا کنه میشه داشت که اون بیاد بروزرو اجرا کنه و ....


 خب حالا حداقل یه منبعی برای پیگیری هست. چرا از اول منبعی ارائه نکردید؟
ما هم از ابتدا گفتیم ادعای بدون منبع و دلیل رو نمیشه قبول کرد. نگفتیم مطمئنا چیز غیرممکن و غیرموجودی هست. بنده خودم همیشه میگم همه چیز ممکنه!

و اما این قضیه هنوز خیلی مبهم هست و سوالات و ابهامات و ایرادات زیادی بهش وارده.

اولا ظاهرا هنوز نسخه ای Release نشده. تاریخ این خبرها 2011 هست و در اونها نوشته در پایان سال چنین چیزی ارائه خواهد شد. پس هنوز وجود نداره و تضمین کاملی هم در اتفاق افتادنش نیست (ممکنه به هر دلیلی کنسل بشه).

ضمنا شما این جمله رو فرمودید: HP webOS 2.0 این یک نمونه Web Os هست.
درحالیکه هنوز هم هیچ سند و نشانه ای بر اینکه HP webOS 2.0 تحت مرورگر اجرا میشه پیدا نشد. آخرین نسخهء فعلی این سیستم عامل تحت مرورگری روی ویندوز اجرا نمیشه که بگیم ساختارش به اینصورت هست.
ضمنا تعریفی که شما از WebOS ارائه کردید هم هنوز منبع رسمی نداره. HP یه سیستم عامل موبایل ساخته بوده و الان میخواد کاری کنه تحت ویندوز و در یک مرورگر وب هم اجرا بشه. بنظرم این فرق میکنه با چیزی که شما از تعریف رسمی WebOS ارائه کردید در پاسخ استارتر این تاپیک. اون چیزی که شما گفتی باید چیزی باشه که از اول بر اساس مرورگر نوشته بشه و در مرورگر اجرا بشه و ضمنا این تعریف باید مورد ثبت و شناخت جامعهء برنامه نویسی باشه، نه اینکه بگید چون سیستم عامل HP اینطور هست و اسمش رو webOS گذاشته پس این تعریف یک WebOS هست. در منابع چنین تعریفی نیامده. و استارتر هم که سوال میکنه به احتمال زیاد به کاربردهای عمومی و شناخته شدهء این اصطلاح برخورد کرده، نه یه چیز خیلی خاص مثل اونی که شما گفتید.

این منابع هم که مطالعه کردم صرفا خبرهایی خیلی کلی بودن و نگفتن مکانیزم اجرا دقیقا چی هست. تحت چه فناوری ای و چطور؟ اما از اونجایی که ظاهرا این قضیه فقط روی ویندوز کار میکنه (اگر صرفا از امکانات مرورگر استفاده میکنه چرا به سیستم عامل خاصی وابستگی داره؟) این احتمال مطرح میشه که از چیزی مثل ActiveX برای دسترسی کامل و مستقیم به سیستم عامل و کتابخانه هاش برای اجرای خودش استفاده میکنه. یعنی در اینصورت یه چیزی هست که خودش به ویندوز و سیستم عامل دیگری اساسا وابسته هست و نمیتونه به تنهایی یک سیستم عامل واقعی تلقی بشه. حداقل تا وقتیکه تحت مرورگر اجرا بشه انتظار نمیره چیز مستقلی باشه. این با اون تعاریفی که شما ارائه دادید که گفتید «تا جائی که میتونه اینه که روی بستر سخت افزاری . یعنی منیجه حافظه و مدیریته فایل و ....» بنظرم تفاوت میکنه. چون در این داستان هیچ مدیریت حافظه و فایل مستقلی دیده نمیشه و فقط یک محیط شبیه سازی شده برای اجرای سیستم عامل دیگری بنظر میاد.

در نهایت هم در کل بنظر نمیاد و سند و نشانهء روشنی پیدا نشد که HP webOS از ابتدا بر اساس مرورگر و برای اجرا در یک مرورگر طراحی شده باشه، بلکه میشه اینطور برداشت کرد که از نظر ساختار پایه یک سیستم عامل متعارف هست که حالا میخوان کاری کنن تحت یک مرورگر روی ویندوز اجرا بشه. مثل اینکه شما یک ماشین مجازی روی ویندوز نصب میکنید و لینوکس رو توی اون نصب و اجرا میکنید. به اینصورت ماهیت لینوکس عوض نمیشه و نمیشه گفت لینوکس تحت ویندوز بوده یا حالا شده.

البته این مسائل فعلا درحد استنباط ها و حدس های ما از منابع ناقص و خیلی کلی و بدون اطلاعات فنی دقیق هست و بنابراین کاملا قابلیت بحث و اشتباه رو دارن. اگر بازهم منابع کاملتر و دقیقتری در این زمینه پیدا کردید در تاپیک درج کنید.

ضمنا بنظرم بهرحال مطلب شما ارتباط خاصی با مورد پرسش استارتر نداشت. چون ایشون بعدا هم به نمونه هایی اشاره کردن که مشخص شد در مقولهء Webtop هستن که تعریف و ماهیتش چیز دیگری هست.
البته جهت کامل شدن تاپیک و تعریف ها مسلما مطلب شما مرتبط و ارزنده هست.
بهرصورت امیدوارم تکلیف چیزی که شما بیان کردید کاملا روشن بشه که بالاخره تعریف دقیقش چی هست و چطوری اجرا میشه و شدنی بودنش و یه منبعی چیزی که بتونیم بصورت واضح اون رو یک تعریف رسمی دیگر برای اصطلاح WebOS بدونیم. اگر بخوایم انصاف بدیم، الان اطلاعات و اسناد کافی به هیچ وجه برای اطمینان از این موارد در دست نیست. فقط یه اسم و چنتا خبر که خیلی کلی و غیرفنی چیزی رو بیان کردن بنظرم کافی نیست.
اصلا شما تعریفی رو که از اول تاپیک مطرح کردید خودتون از کجا آوردید؟ صرفا برداشت و حدس شما بوده یا منبعی براش دارید؟ بنده از اول گفتم که منبعی اگر دارید ارائه کنید. بنظر شما چیز اشتباه و غیرمنطقی ای خواستم؟ هرکسی ممکنه یه برداشتی داشته باشه و هرکس میتونه برداشت خودش رو درست بدونه. مهم اینه که در واقعیت کدوم صحت دارن و این نیاز به سند و نمونهء عملی واضح داره که نشه طور دیگری تفسیرش کرد؛ یعنی ابهام درش نباشه.

----------


## benyamin_pc

فقط میتونم بگم متاسفم که توی جامعه برنامه نویسی اشخصاصه این چنین زیاد شدن که با خوندنه ی مقاله حس می کنن متخصص شدن و با همین شیوه به جایگاه هائی هم خواهند رسید و به راحتیه هرچه تمام به افراد دیگه توهین میکنن و در مورده هرچیزی هم که بهش علمی ندارن صحبت می کنن و مدیر انجمنه این چنینی هم به ادامه توهین ایشون می پردازند . من پستی که زدین رو دیگه نخوندن چون قصد ادامه بحثی ندارم اما ی سرچ برای رسیدن به این لینکها کار بچه های راهنمائیه وجدانا و شما فقط به فکره جدل بودین و ی سرچ نکردین و من هم فقط تماشاتون می کردم چون برام جالب بود که فقط دنباله لینکین و درسه اثبات و استدلال میدین و تصور میکنین هرکی صحبتی میکنه دیشب خواب دیده اما ی سرچ نمیکنین!!! 
امیدوارم موفق باشین

----------


## eshpilen

شما ساده ترین اصول رو رعایت نمیکنید. بعد از دیگران ایراد میگیرید.
همیشه گفتن اثبات بر مدعی است. چرا ما باید دنبال ادعای هرکسی جستجو بکنیم و کلی مطلب بخونیم که شاید اون مطلب درست باشه یا نباشه و ربطی داشته باشه یا نداشته باشه؟ اول وظیفهء کسی که ادعایی میکنه و از چیزی مطلع است و مطرح میکنه هست که منبع و رفرنس و دلایل کافی همراه مطالبش ارائه کنه. چون برای اون این کار معمولا راحتتره و کمتر اشتباه و انحراف براش پیش میاد و اول وظیفهء اون شخص هست از نظر اصول حرفه ای.
ما بحد خودمون یکی دو منبعی رو هم مطالعه کردیم و درش چیزی ندیدیم. الانش هم منابع شما ناقص و مبهم هستن و همونطور که توضیح دادم (حالا شما دوست دارید نخونید) در ادعای اولیهء شما ابهامات و ایرادات و تناقضات متعددی وجود داره. و هنوزم چیزی که شما ادعا کردید بصورت بدون ابهام و مطمئن ثابت نشده.

من فکر میکنم این بیشتر شما هستید که با رفتار خودتون به دیگران که فقط بحث منطقی کردن و خواسته ها و ایرادهای منطقی رو مطرح کردن توهین کردید و میکنید.
توهین؟ میشه مصادیق این توهین رو بیان کنید؟
بنظر بنده شما بیشتر به شخصیت ما توهین کردید و وقت و انرژی ما رو براحتی هدر دارید. بخاطر خوشایند شخصی خودتون.
شما از ابتدا منبعی ارائه نکردید، با اینکه چند بار درخواست شد، طوری که انگار میخواستید مخاطبان خودتون رو گمراه کنید و به بازی بگیرید و بعد تحقیرشون بکنید، یا بسادگی بخاطر اینکه خودتون دچار کمبود منابع و اطمینان بودید.

----------


## pswin.pooya

> فقط میتونم بگم متاسفم که توی جامعه برنامه نویسی اشخصاصه این چنین زیاد  شدن که با خوندنه ی مقاله حس می کنن متخصص شدن و با همین شیوه به جایگاه  هائی هم خواهند رسید و به راحتیه هرچه تمام به افراد دیگه توهین


تو حودت هرچی دلت میخواد داری بار ما میکنی و ادعا هم داری.




> در مورده هرچیزی هم که بهش علمی ندارن صحبت می کنن و مدیر انجمنه این چنینی هم به ادامه توهین ایشون می پردازند


چون بصورت مستقیم به من اشاره کردی باید بگم که الان سه ساله دارم بصورت مستقیم روی سیستم عامل کار میکنم هرچند بخاطر درسهام نتونستم نتیجه مناسب بگیرم. به غیر از سیستم عامل خودم همزمان روی لینوکس هم شروع به کار کردم. با اینکه توی لینوکس هنوز مبتدی هستم اما میتونم تظمین کنم که بیشتر از شما باهاش آشنایی دارم. 




> فقط دنباله لینکین و درسه اثبات و استدلال میدین و تصور میکنین هرکی صحبتی میکنه دیشب خواب دیده اما ی سرچ نمیکنین


ما دنبال لینک نیستیم ما از شما رفرنس خواستیم. رفرنس هم معمولا مستندات معتبر یک شرکت و سازمان هست. وگرنه بیا من الان یه صفحه درست کنم که کشوری به اسم ایران وجود نداره همه دیشب داشتن خواب میدیدن (نقل قول از رئیس سازمان ملل)‌. اینکه دلیل نشد. حتی خیلی از مقالات رسمی هم رد میشن چه برسه به صفحه وب که بچه ۲ ساله هم میتونه توش بنویسه. 

یکبار هم بشما گفتم که بحث با شما بیخوده وقتی دلیل برات میارم و قبول نمی کنی دیگه چه اسراری هست. من بارها گفتم که این قضیه با تئوری سیستم عامل در تناقض هست و از همون اول هم یکسری دلیل داشتم. وقتی شما تئوری سیستم عامل رو نمی دونید و حتی یه برنامه embedded رو میاید با OS و یا حتی Embedded OS مقایسه می کنید دیگه از دست من که هیچ از دست حضرت فیل هم کاری بر نمیاد.

----------


## hamidhws

ضمن تشکر دوباره از دوستان




> اگر سیستم شما رو نشه جزو Webtop ها طبقه بندی کرد.


ممنون از راهنماییتون دوست عزیز

میشه کمی در مورد webtop ها توضیح بدید ؟ البته لینک ویکیپدیا رو هم دیدم اما اگه محبت کنید خودتون هم یه توضیح بدید ممنون میشم



------------------------------------------------

در ادامه برای تکمیل گفته های قبلیم:

گفته بودم هر کسی میتونه برای این سیستم آپلیکیشن بنویسه (با هر زبانی از قبیل asp php flash silverlight , ...)
در واقع منظور اینه
فرض کنید ما یه سرور مرکزی داریم با آی پی ولید که واسط کاربری سیستم عاملمون روی اون سوار میشه (این واسط کاربری توسط خودمون طراحی شده و شبیه سازی پنجره ها و دسکتاپ سیستم عامل و ... هست)

این سرور مرکزی با یه سری سیستم دیگه (که اینجا اسمشون رو سیستم های آپلیکیشن میزاریم)که توی شبکه محلی هستن شبکه شدن

روی هر کدوم از اون سیستم های آپلیکیشن یه سایت با یه زبان خاص نوشته شده و مثلا روی iis سوار شده .

حالا ما میایم از طریق همون سرور مرکزی و واسط کاربریمون و از طریق وب بروزر اون آپلیکیشن ها رو از درون پنجره های شبیه سازی شده به کاربر نشون میدیم

همانطور که دقت کردید توی این سیستم هر کسی میتونه با هر زبانی که خواست برای به اصطلاح webos ما آپلیکیشن بنویسه .
و بعد ما هر آپلیکیشن رو روی سیستم نصب میکنیم (یعنی install رو میزنیم و اون آپلیکیشن روی سیستم عامل ما نصب میشه و بهش یه آیکن  و اسم  به صورت اتوماتیک اختصاص داده میشه که به اون سرور آپلیکیشن اشاره میکنه و...)
چون webos ما با سیلورلایت طراحی شده پس به واسطه قابلیت Isolated Storage به هر کاربر یه درایو مجازی داده میشه (این درایو مجازی ممکنه سمت سرور باشه یا سمت کاربر با امنیت بالا (Isolated Storage))

کاربر میتونه فایل هایی که میخواد رو روی درایو مجازی این webos کپی کنه (در حال حاضر فایل های صوتی و تصویری فایل متنی  . عکس فیلم و  فایل های فلش و ... درون این سیستم عامل اجرا میشن و در آینده از فرمت های مختلف دیگه و شاید هم فرمت های اختصاصی پشتیبانی خواهد شد)
و امکانات دیگه ...

به نظر خودم این سیستم خیلی از اون  سیستم هایی که اسم webos رو یدک میکشن به webos شبیه تر هست.

یا اگر نمیشه اسم webos رو روش گذاشت پس چه اسمی باید گذاشت؟

یا چه چیز های دیگه ای باید به این سیستم اضافه بشه تا بشه اسم webos رو روش گذاشت؟


با تشکر

----------


## eshpilen

> ضمن تشکر دوباره از دوستان
> 
> 
> 
> ممنون از راهنماییتون دوست عزیز
> 
> میشه کمی در مورد webtop ها توضیح بدید ؟ البته لینک ویکیپدیا رو هم دیدم اما اگه محبت کنید خودتون هم یه توضیح بدید ممنون میشم


کجاش ابهامی دارید؟ توضیح مقاله واضح هست، و بنده هم بیشتر از اون اطلاعاتی ندارم چون خودم با این webtop ها کار نکردم که بررسی کنم و چیز بیشتری بتونم بگم.
پس فکر میکنم همون ترجمهء بخشهایی از مقالهء ویکیپیدا رو بذارم بهتر باشه.

It is a virtual desktop running in a web browser. In a webtop the  applications, data, files, configuration, settings, and access  privileges reside remotely over the network. Much of the computing takes  place remotely. The browser is primarily used for display and input  purposes.

ترجمه: آن یک دسکتاپ مجازی است که در یک مرورگر وب اجرا میشود. در یک وبتاپ برنامه های کاربردی، دیتا، فایلها، پیکربندی، تنظیمات، و اختیارات دسترسی بصورت راه دور در شبکه قرار دارند. بسیاری از وظایف پردازشی بصورت راه دور انجام میشوند. مرورگر عمدتا برای مقاصد نمایش و ورودی استفاده میشود.

البته شاید چند مورد از اون webtop ها رو باید بخونیم ببینیم چه امکاناتی دارن و چطور کار میکنن شاید چیز بیشتری دستگیرمون شد.
بهرحال تعاریف در این زمینه مقدار قابل توجهی جای انعطاف میتونن داشته باشن. ابهام و حتی تناقضات و مشخص نبودن مرزها در اینطور چیزها خیلی متداول هست. بعضی تعریفها حالت مطلق و ثابت و خالصی ندارن.





> و بعد ما هر آپلیکیشن رو روی سیستم نصب میکنیم (یعنی install رو میزنیم و اون آپلیکیشن روی سیستم عامل ما نصب میشه و بهش یه آیکن  و اسم  به صورت اتوماتیک اختصاص داده میشه که به اون سرور آپلیکیشن اشاره میکنه و...)


یعنی اپلیکیشن به سرور مرکزی آپلود و در اونجا اجرا میشه؟
آیکونی که میگید کجا ایجاد و ذخیره میشه؟




> به نظر خودم این سیستم خیلی از اون  سیستم هایی که اسم webos رو یدک میکشن به webos شبیه تر هست.


منظورتون از اون سیستمهای دیگه webtop هست یا سیستم عاملهای توزیع شده؟
و چرا بنظر شما سیستم شما به webos شبیه تره؟

----------


## hamidhws

> یعنی اپلیکیشن به سرور مرکزی آپلود و در اونجا اجرا میشه؟
> آیکونی که میگید کجا ایجاد و ذخیره میشه؟


آپلیکیشن روی همون سیستم های آپلیکیشن هستن و آیکونشون روی سیستم مرکزی  ذخیره میشه
و وقتی اجرا میشه  آپلیکیشنمون که روی سیستم آپلیکیشن هست از پنجره سیستم عامل سرور مرکزی اجرا میشه  (درون اون پنجره یه وب بروزر هست که به اون سیستم آپلیکیشن اشاره میکنه)
در واقع آپلیکیشن روی سیستم های آپلیکیشن اجرا میشن و روی سیستم مرکزی نمایش داده میشن (پردازش آپلیکیشن ها روی همون سیستم های آپلیکیشن انجام میشه)



> منظورتون از اون سیستمهای دیگه webtop هست یا سیستم عاملهای توزیع شده؟


منظورشما همون سیستم هایی هست که  اصطلاح سیستم های آپلیکیشن رو روش گذاشتم هست؟
یا منظورتون اون webos های دیگه هست که لینکشو دادم؟



> و چرا بنظر شما سیستم شما به webos شبیه تره؟


خوب اون webos های دیگه که لینکشو گذاشتم فقط یه درایو مجازی داشت و خبری از آپلیکیشن های اختصاصی و غیره .. نبود
با تشکر از شما

----------


## eshpilen

> آپلیکیشن روی همون سیستم های آپلیکیشن هستن و آیکونشون روی سیستم مرکزی  ذخیره میشه
> و وقتی اجرا میشه  آپلیکیشنمون که روی سیستم آپلیکیشن هست از پنجره سیستم عامل سرور مرکزی اجرا میشه  (درون اون پنجره یه وب بروزر هست که به اون سیستم آپلیکیشن اشاره میکنه)
> در واقع آپلیکیشن روی سیستم های آپلیکیشن اجرا میشن و روی سیستم مرکزی نمایش داده میشن (پردازش آپلیکیشن ها روی همون سیستم های آپلیکیشن انجام میشه)


خب واسه چی همچین کاری بکنیم؟ چه مزیتی داره؟ اگر برنامه روی سیستم محلی اجرا میشه خب دیگه چه کاری هست که اینترفیس و نمایش اون رو از سیستم محلی بگیریم ببریم به یک سرور دیگه و دوباره برگردونیم روی سیستم محلی؟ سرور مرکزی اینجا چه نقشی رو ایفا میکنه؟ فقط اطلاعات نمایشی و ورودی رو میگیره و برمیگردونه به خودمون؟




> منظورشما همون سیستم هایی هست که  اصطلاح سیستم های آپلیکیشن رو روش گذاشتم هست؟
> یا منظورتون اون webos های دیگه هست که لینکشو دادم؟


همونا که دارید میگید اسم webos روش گذاشتن و سیستمی که شما پیشنهاد میکنید بیشتر از اونا شایستهء عنوان webos  هست.




> خوب اون webos های دیگه که لینکشو گذاشتم فقط یه درایو مجازی داشت و خبری از آپلیکیشن های اختصاصی و غیره .. نبود


مشخص شد عنوان webos برای اونا از نظر فنی دقیق و صحیح نیست. اونوقت شما هنوز بهشون میگید webos و میگید اگر اونا اسمشون webos هست مال من پس بیشتر webos هست؟! نامگذاری غیرفنی اونا که معیار نیست.
درسته سایتهای خودشون هم این اسم رو گذاشتن، اما فکر نمیکنم منابع تخصصی دقیق این کاربرد رو تایید کنن. حداقلش اصطلاح چندان دقیق و بدردبخوری نیست. و خودتون هم اگر فکر کنید متوجه میشید که روی همچین چیزایی اسم webos گذاشتن چندان با معنا نیست جز در نظر آدمهای ناوارد یا در وهلهء اول که آدم این اصطلاح رو میبینه. چون معمولا تا اسم OS میاد ما اول یاد دسکتاپ ویندوز یا لینوکس میفتیم، و وقتی اسم Web میاد یاد مرورگر و سایت و صفحات اونا میفتیم. اما تعریف OS یه چیزی غیر از اینهاست و کارایی هایی داره که هیچکدام از این نرم افزارها ندارن (حتی مال شما که امکان نصب نرم افزار رو میده). ضمنا Web در WebOS لزوما به صفحات وب و چیزی شبیه سایتهای اینترنتی اشاره نداره، بلکه همونطور که صفحات وب امروزی رو بخاطر ارتباطهای آزادی که با هم دارن به تار عنکبوت توصیف کردن و از کلمهء Web که این معنی رو میده استفاده شده،  Web در WebOS هم همین منظور رو داره (یه چیزی توزیع شده و دارای ارتباطهای تارعنکبوت وار بین اجزای خودش که کاملا مطابق الگوی نقش ها و ارتباطهای کلاینت ها و یک سرور مرکزی نیست)، نه اینکه فکر کنیم یک WebOS یعنی چیزی که تحت مرورگر و وب و صفحات HTML و سایت و اینها اجرا میشه. یک WebOS حتی لزوما برای ارتباطات اصلی خودش از پروتکل HTTP هم که سایتهای وب بر اساس اون هستن استفاده نمیکنه. بنابراین تحت مرورگر بودن و تحت سایت بودن و اینترفیس تحت HTML داشتن و از پروتکل HTTP استفاده کردن، دلایل این نیستن که ما چیزی رو WebOS بنامیم.

ضمنا بخشی از تعریف Operating System از مقالهء ویکیپدیا میگه manages computer hardware resources.
یعنی یک کار یک سیستم عامل مدیریت منابع سخت افزاری هست.
آیا نرم افزارهایی که معرفی کردید یا ایدهء پیشنهادی خودتون چنین کاری رو انجام میدن یا خودشون بر روی یک سیستم عامل اجرا میشن که این کارها رو واسشون انجام میده؟

----------


## eshpilen

اونطور که در تعریف ها آمده...
البته از تعریف های انحرافی بگذریم!
منظورم از تعریف های انحرافی اونایی هست که مد نظر ما نیستن و از قدیم تر بودن و اهمیت و بعد فنی برجسته ای ندارن. مثلا طبق بعضی تعریف ها سیستم عاملهای شبکه ای رو هم میتونیم WebOS بنامیم. اینطوری مثلا Windows 2000 هم یک WebOS هست. اما آیا این منظور ما بوده و اون چیزی که زیاد سر زبان خبره های فناوری روز هست؟
بحث Webtop ها هم که هم بر اساس منابع و هم بر اساس تحلیل عقلانی با دانش فنی خودمون تقریبا منتفی هست. فکر نمیکنم چنین چیز محدودی رو بشه سیستم عامل نامید، چه برسه به اینکه بخواد توزیع شده باشه.

یک WebOS واقعی ارتباط تنگاتنگی با Distributed computing و Distributed operating system داره. و بنظرم صرفا ساختن دوتا اینترفیس مجازی و جابجا کردن مقداری دیتا و تنظیمات یا جداسازی نمایش و ورودی از پردازش و ذخیره سازی و انتقال هرکدوم به یک سیستم جداگانه رو نمیشه Distributed operating system نامید؛ اونم صرفا بین یکی دو رایانه، و وقتی ساختار کار بیشتر شبیه معماری کلاینت و سرور معمولی هست تا چیز دیگه. شاید بتونیم بگیم WebOS یک سیستم عامل توزیع شده در گسترهء اینترنت هست (سیستم عاملهای توزیع شدهء معمولی میتونن شبکه ای باشن اما برای کار در گسترهء اینترنت طراحی نشده باشن).
و اما درمورد تعریف سیستم عامل توزیع شده امیدوارم ابهام کمتری وجود داشته باشه و بتونیم به توافق برسیم! بنظر شما به چه چیزی یک سیستم عامل توزیع شده گفته میشه؟

تا اینجا بنده به چنین تعریفی برای WebOS رسیدم. و کسی هم که تعریف مستند و مستدل بهتری ارائه نکرده.
بنده هم البته بقدر کافی مطمئن نیستم برداشتم درست باشه تا این بحث رو بحثی به نتیجه رسیده و خاتمه یافته تلقی کنیم. این مسئله هنوز دارای ابهامات و تعاریف نسبتا ضد و نقیضی هست و نمیدونم چرا منبعی بصورت شفاف و کامل و دقیق با جزییات و با زبان روشن این تعریف رو شرح نداده. کلا این اصطلاح بخاطر عدم دقت فنی کافی و کلی بودن معنای لغوی و اشتباه گرفتن اون با چیزی که ما بصورت متعارف تحت عنوان وب میشناسیم (یعنی سایتهای اینترنت) آدم رو دچار مشکل و ابهام زیادی میکنه. شاید نیاز باشه اصطلاح دقیقتری براش ایجاد بشه. مثلا Internet Scale Distributed OS که مخفف اون بشه ISDOS. خلاصه یه همچین چیزی!!

----------


## hamidhws

> خب واسه چی همچین کاری بکنیم؟ چه مزیتی داره؟ اگر برنامه روی سیستم محلی اجرا میشه خب دیگه چه کاری هست که اینترفیس و نمایش اون رو از سیستم محلی بگیریم ببریم به یک سرور دیگه و دوباره برگردونیم روی سیستم محلی؟ سرور مرکزی اینجا چه نقشی رو ایفا میکنه؟ فقط اطلاعات نمایشی و ورودی رو میگیره و برمیگردونه به خودمون؟


اولین مزیتش اینه که مثلا 20 یا 30 تا سایت رو روی 1 آی پی ولید و 1 پورت  میاریم . یعنی همه اون 30 تا سایت ما از طریق اینترنت (و نه شبکه محلی ) قابل رویت هستند

روش هم که توضیح دادم . سرور مرکزی ما آی پی ولید داره و بقیه سیستم ها که اسمشون رو سیستم های آپلیکیشن گذاشتم آی پی اینولید دارند . روی همگی سیستم های آپلیکیشن  یه سایت قرار گرفته که به طور معمول از طریق اینترنت قابل مشاهده نیستن اما چون سرور مرکزی ما آی پی ولید داره و سرور مرکزی با همان آرایشی که عرض کردم به سیستم های آپلیکیشن وصل شده     کاربر از طریق اینترنت میتونه به تمامی اون سایت ها دسترسی داشته باشه

----------


## eshpilen

خب فکر میکنم تقریبا متوجه شدم. حالا بحث جزییات فکر نمیکنم لازم باشه.
الان سوال خاصی دارید یا نظر خاصی میخواید؟
سوال دقیقا چی بود؟
بنظرم سوال شما این بود که این میتونه یک Web Operating System باشه؟
جواب از نظر بنده اینه که خیر. چون یک Web Operating System یک سیستم عامل کامل واقعی هست که بخشهای مختلف خودش در اینترنت توزیع شده. این سیستم خودش منابع سخت افزاری هر Node رو کنترل میکنه و روی هر سیستم یک میکروکرنل اجرا میشه که خیلی بهینه تر و سبک تر و سریعتر هست و تحت روشها و پروتکل های مخصوص خودش عمل میکنه (نه استفاده از روشهای و پروتکل هایی که برای اینطور کاربردها طراحی نشدن و اصلا امکانات و پرفورمنس بهینه ندارن). فقط هم نمایش و ورودی نیست که از پردازش جدا شده و صرفا بین دو رایانه توزیع شده باشه. اگر قرار به این باشه که از دوران باستان چنین سیستمهایی وجود داشتن! بنظر بنده یه سیستم عامل توزیع شده مفصل تر و توزیع شده تر از این حرفا هست. تعداد ممکن Node ها بیشتره و اجزایی که جدا و توزیع شدن فقط اینترفیس و پردازش نیستن.
آیا بنظر شما سیستم مورد نظر شما با این تعریف هماهنگی داره؟ سیستم شما نهایتا نوعی یا گسترش و ترکیبی از چیزهایی شبیه همون Webtop و اینهاست. بهرحال هرچیزی هم که باشه و بگید از Webtop  فراتره، ولی Web Operating System نیست (با اون تعریفی که بنده بیان کردم و بنظرم منابع و استنباط منطقی این رو میگه - اگر شما تعریف دیگری دارید با دلیل و اسنادی که سراغ دارید معرفی کنید تا بررسیش کنیم).
ضمنا اینطور ایده ها بنظر نمیرسه اصلا ایده های جدیدی باشن. مسلما مدتهاست انواع اینها به ذهن خیلی افراد رسیده و تست و اجرا شده. همون Webtop هایی که هست فکر میکنید لزوما فقط یک سرور داره و ممکن نیست چنتا رایانه و کلاستر و اینطور چیزها پشتشون باشه؟ ضمنا احتمالا راههای بهینه تر و راحتتری برای استفاده از رایانه های مجزا به چنین شکلهایی وجود داشته باشه تا اینکه داخل هرکدوم یه وب سرور و سایت راه بندازیم و تحت مرورگر چیزی رو اجرا کنیم و همه چیز و همهء ارتباطات تحت مرورگر و ارتباطهای HTTP معمولی با سیستم مرکزی انجام بشه. چنین چیزی یه سیستم وصله و پینه ای و کند و غیرقابل اطمینان و غیر بهینه خواهد بود.

----------


## hamidhws

> بنظرم سوال شما این بود که این میتونه یک Web Operating System باشه؟


بله دوست عزیز نهایتا به جواب این سوال میخواستم برسم

حالا اگر اسم webos رو نشه روی این سیستم گذاشت به نظر شما و دوستان بهترین اسم چه چیزی هست؟

با تشکر

----------


## eshpilen

باید همون Webtop/Web desktop باشه.
چون تعریف وبتاپ، یک دسکتاپ مجازی تحت مرورگر هست.
شما هم نهایتا چی دارید؟ یک دسکتاپ مجازی تحت مرورگر.
فکر نمیکنم امکاناتی مثل نصب نرم افزار تغییر اساسی ای در این مسئله بدن.

----------


## eshpilen

ظاهرا جناب benyamin_pc هنوز قانع نشده که HP webOS چیزی نیست که ایشون بعنوان تعریف webos ارائه کردن:



> Web os سیستم عاملی تحت Browser هست . بیسه اون بروسر هست نه سخت  افزار . اما باید تا جائی که بتونه ی سیستم عاملو که میتونه جدید باشه یا  تقلیدی شبیه سازی کنه منظورم از تا جائی که میتونه اینه که روی بستر سخت  افزاری . یعنی منیجه حافظه و مدیریته فایل و .... به این دلیل که توی اون  سیستم عامل که شما میتونین اونو توی ی بروزره استاندارد بازش کنین باید  بتونین برنامه های OS خودتونو نصب یا اجرا کنین و برنامه های اجرایتون باید  اکستنشنه خودشونو داشته باشن و شما اونو مدیریت کنین و خیلی فراتر از این  حرفاس
> ...
> HP webOS 2.0 این یک نمونه Web Os هست


"The other nice thing about webOS," adds Gelb, "is that it's built on  Linux. We'd actually done some porting for Linux already, so when webOS  came along, it was a lot easier than having to start from scratch."
منبع: http://www.hpl.hp.com/news/2011/jan-...reg_R1002_USEN
در اینجا میگه که hp webOS بر روی لینوکس بنا شده.

میدونید که خیلی از محیطهای دیگه برای موبایل به همین صورت هستن و سیستم عامل اونها لینوکسه، اما روی اون سرویسها و برنامه های دیگری اجرا میشن.
بنابراین هیچ دلیلی وجود نداره که بگیم hp webOS تفاوتی با بقیهء این محیطها داره. هیچ کجا سندی بر این مدعا نیست جز اسمش که اون رو هم قبلا منابعی آوردم که بعلت های مختلفی مثل تمرکز بر روی فناوریهای وب، ممکنه به یک محیط سیستم عامل معمولی هم Web OS گفته بشه. ضمنا نامگذاری بهرصورت هیچ چیزی رو ثابت نمیکنه و میتونه جنبهء تجاری و تبلیغاتی داشته باشه.

اینم یه متن قابل تعمق دیگه:
WebOS provides a common set of services that acts as an OS for large-scale distributed system.  These services include persistent storage, resource discovery/management, security and remote process execution.  Unfortunately, again these are provided as a disparate set of services - the abstractions that would tie these disparate services together do not exist in this system.  In this sense, the use of the term Web"OS" is slightly misleading.  A realization of Client Utility does include a middleware OS that provides similar services subsumed by an uniform resource abstraction.  
منبع: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Alan_...reg_R1002_USEN
از این متن کاملا برمیاد که WebOS دقیقا یکی از تعاریف استانداردی هست که قبلا در این تاپیک آوردم. یعنی سرویسهایی که بعنوان Base یک سیستم عامل توزیع شده مورد استفاده قرار میگیرن.
و حتی این سیستم شامل یک  middleware OS هم نمیشه. چه برسه به اینکه به تنهایی یک سیستم عامل باشه.
و مسلما هیچ حرفی هم از سیستم عاملی که در مرورگر اجرا بشه نیست.

حالا بنده نمیدونم چطور webOS 2.0 از یه همچین چیزی به چنان چیز عجیب و شگفت انگیزی که ادعا شده تبدیل شد! بنظر یه جهش غیرعادی و خیلی رادیکال نمیاد؟ و اصلا نباید بجای اینکه نسخهء بعدی WebOS تلقی بشه، یه اسم دیگه روش میذاشتن؟

ضمنا بنده برای اینکه webOS 2.0 تحت مرورگر باشه نتونستم هیچ سندی در سایت HP پیدا کنم.
جز همون خبرهای کلی از چند سایت دیگه چیزی نیست ظاهرا.

سعی میکنم به زودی تحقیقات بیشتری بکنم و نتیجه رو درج کنم.

----------


## A B C D

Architecturally, Palm webOS is an embedded Linux operating system that  hosts a custom User Interface (UI) System Manager built on standard  browser technology.

منبع: https://developer.palm.com/content/r..._of_webos.html
ترجمه:
« از نظر ساختاری، Palm webOS یک سیستم عامل لینوکس embedded است که یک مدیر سیستم رابط کاربری را که بر اساس فناوری استاندارد مرورگر ساخته شده است میزبانی میکند. »

این نظر یکی از افراد در سایت developer.palm.com است:

webOS is somewhat difficult to categorize in this case. It is a linux  based OS, and it doesn't run completely in a browser. webOS consists of a  customized linux OS and a proprietary software stack running on top of  that. In some ways it works like a standard OS, and in other ways it  doesn't. For all intents and purposes though, it doesn't because it has a  custom system for development and installation of applications.

There  are many portions of webOS, though, that are essentially just webKit.  Much of the UI consists of a webKit based 'browser' that handles the  rendering. The guy that told you that webOS is entirely in a browser and  runs things through an abstraction layer is incorrect.

منبع

ترجمه:
« طبقه بندی کردن webOS در این حالت مقداری مشکل است. آن یک سیستم عامل بر اساس لینوکس است، و آن تماما در یک مرورگر اجرا نمیشود. webOS از یک سیستم عامل لینوکس سفارشی سازی شده و یک پشتهء نرم افزار انحصاری که بر روی آن اجرا میشود تشکیل شده است. از بعضی جهات آن شبیه یک سیستم عامل استاندارد است، و از بعضی جهات دیگر نه. هرچند از نظر تمام اهداف عملی، آن چنان نیست چون برای توسعه و نصب اپلیکیشن ها یک سیستم سفارشی دارد.

اما بخشهای زیادی از webOS وجود دارند که اساسا فقط webKit هستند (م: webKit یک انجین HTML است). بخشهای زیادی از رابط کاربری از یک مرورگر بر اساس webKit تشکیل میشود که رندر کردن را انجام میدهد. کسی که به شما گفته است که webOS تماما در یک مرورگر است و چیزها را از طریق یک لایهء انتزاع اجرا میکند، در اشتباه است. »

خب این گفته ها مسلما خیلی با اونچه که شما ادعا کردید تفاوت میکنن. نه؟ اجرای یک سیستم عامل کامل تحت مرورگر کجا، و اینکه فقط بخشهای کاملا سطح بالایی از یک سیستم باشن که تحت مرورگر اجرا میشن کجا. درواقع هستهء webOS که سیستم عامل واقعی هست همون لینوکسه (یا یک لینوکس سفارشی و تغییر یافته)، و webOS شامل این لینوکس زیرین که عملیات و سرویسهای سطح پایین رو فراهم میکنه و سخت افزار رو مدیریت میکنه است + یک لایه و مجموعه ای از نرم افزارها بر روی اون که چیزهایی از این لایه که تحت مرورگر اجرا میشه بخشهای زیادی از رابط کاربری و احتمالا بعضی اپلیکیشن ها و نرم افزارها و سرویسهای سطح بالای دیگه هستن.
مسلما به یک رابط کاربری یا اپلیکیشن ها و نرم افزارهای سطح بالا نمیشه سیستم عامل گفت و هیچ با اون تعریف و ادعایی که شما مطرح کردید نمیخونه. این متن به صراحت گفته که webOS  بر روی لینوکس بنا شده. و البته این طبیعی هم هست، چون طراحی و پیاده سازی یک سیستم عامل کامل کار خیلی دشوار و پرهزینه ای هست؛ تا چه برسه به اینکه بخوایم یه سیستم عامل کامل تحت مرورگر داشته باشیم. اصلا چنین چیزی تاحالا نه وجود نداشته، و نه بگم نشدنی هست، اما حداقل بسیار دشوار و ناکاراست و هیچ توجیه و هدف منطقی ای نداره. سیستم عامل یه چیزی سطح پایین هست که باید سخت افزار رو مدیریت کنه و سرویسهای سطح پایین بده، و اینا هیچ تناسبی با امکانات و پرفورمنس مرورگر و فناوریهای وب ندارن.

 فکر میکنم اگر به مطالب بعدی هم با بی طرفی توجه کنید متوجه میشید که قضیه چیه.

اینکه بخش زیادی از رابط کاربری و بخشهای دیگری از webOS تحت webKit طراحی شدن باعث میشه اجرای کل این محیط (منظور محیط گرافیکی و لایه های نرم افزاری بالایی) تحت مرورگر کار سختی نباشه، چون اساسا فرق چندانی نداره. webKit یک موتور مرورگر وب هست. اما فکر میکنم تاحالا بقدر کافی مطمئن شدیم که این موتور فقط برای رابط گرافیکی و رندر کردن محیط گرافیکی و اجرای اپلیکیشن ها و بعضی اجزای دیگه بکار میره، نه اینکه تمام webOS بعنوان یک سیستم عامل کامل، تحت مرورگر اجرا بشه.
webOS بدون لینوکس که یک سیستم عامل متعارف است هیچی نخواهد بود جز یک لایه از نرم افزارهای سطح بالا و رابط کاربری و نرم افزار webKit  که به تنهایی هیچ کاری ازشون برنمیاد، چون اینها خودشون باید روی یک سیستم عامل اجرا بشن.

بهرحال همونطور که اون شخص در بالا گفته و همونطور که از این مطالب متوجه میشیم، این قضیه یه مقدار پیچیده بود بخاطر طراحی خاص webOS و چند لایه و چند فناوری بودن اون. ولی فکر نمیکنم دیگه شکی باقی مونده باشه که اون چیزی که وظایف اصلی یک سیستم عامل متعارف رو انجام میده و اون چیزی که برنامه های webOS رو نهایتا روی سخت افزار اجرا و مدیریت میکنه، چیزی نیست جز همون لینوکس دوست داشتنی خودمون!
صرفا اینکه دیدید محیط گرافیکی و رابط کاربری و برنامه نویسی اپلیکیشن یک سیستم عامل تحت مرورگر و زبانهای و فناوریهای وب هست دلیل نمیشه که کل اون سیستم عامل تحت مرورگر اجرا میشه.

مطالب دیگر در همان تاپیک:


Our emulator is a x86 distribution of Linux with  our custom components.  This runs inside the VirtualBox application  which emulates a virtualized PC.                      

ترجمه:
شبیه ساز ما یک توزیع x86 از لینوکس همراه با اجزای سفارشی ماست. این در داخل نرم افزار کاربردی VirtualBox اجرا میشود که یک PC مجازی را شبیه سازی میکند.

فکر کنم این یکی رو هم باید بعنوان مکمل ترجمه کنم تا موضوع بیشتر روشن بشه:

It was named webOS because the core technologies that applications use are the ones used in the web browser.

The  application execution environment is WebKit, the same engine used in  the Chrome and Safari browser.  Apps are written in JavaScript, the  language used for scripting in web pages.  There is easy access to web  services through the XmlHttpRequest object.  Services are written using  node.js, a JavaScript-powered execution engine also used on many web  servers.

ترجمه:
« نام آن webOS گذاشته شد زیرا فناوریهای هسته ای که اپلیکیشن ها استفاده میکنند آنهایی هستند که در مرورگر وب استفاده میشوند.

محیط اجرای اپلیکیشن WebKit است، موتور یکسانی که در مرورگر Chrome و Safari استفاده میشود. اپلیکیشن ها با جاوااسکریپت نوشته میشوند، زبانی که برای اسکریپت نویسی در صفحات وب استفاده میشود. دسترسی آسان به سرویسهای وب از طریق شیء XmlHttpRequest وجود دارد. سرویسها با استفاده از  node.js که یک موتور اجرای تحت جاوااسکریپت است که همچنین روی خیلی از وب سرورها استفاده میشود نوشته شده اند. »

این مطلب هم برای روشن شدن ساختار webOS خیلی مفید بود.
درواقع شما وقتی برای webOS اپلیکیشن نویسی میکنید یا سرویسهای سطح بالای اون، تحت فناوریهای وب هستن. اما این به این معنا نیست که خود webOS بر اساس مرورگر هست، بلکه محیط توسعهء نرم افزار سطح بالا و اپلیکیشن های کاربردی اون بر اساس فناوری های وب هست و در محیط یک مرورگر داخلی (WebKit) اجرا میشن. مثل اینکه شما روی ویندوز هم میتونید برنامه های کاربردی وب یا دسکتاپ رو با فناوریهای تحت وب طراحی کنید و در مرورگر اجرا کنید، اما خود ویندوز و سرویسهای سطح پایین اون تحت مرورگر و فناوریهای وب نیستن.
امروزه فناوریهای وب و مرورگرها اونقدری غنی و گسترده و کارا هستن که میشه باهاشون علاوه بر وب، اپلیکیشن های با کاربرد دسکتاپ هم طراحی و استفاده کرد و حتی فریمورک هایی برای این کار وجود دارن.
فکر میکنم اگر بخوایم چیزی رو با محیط برنامه نویسی webOS  قیاس بکنیم باید بگیم یه چیزی توی مایه های Adobe AIR. تفاوت درمورد webOS اینه که این محیط و فریمورک اصلی ای است که برای  برنامه نویسی در webOS در اختیار شما قرار داده شده و مثل محیط سیستم  عاملهای PC، در انتخاب زبان و فناوری و فریمورک برنامه نویسی آپشن های متعدد و متنوع ندارید.

نکتهء اضافه شده: البته امکان برنامه نویسی با سی/سی++ هم برای webOS وجود داره که برای ساخت بازیهای گرافیکی قوی و پلاگین هایی که کارهایی رو انجام میدن که نیاز به پردازش با پرفورمنس بالا دارن، درنظر گرفته شده (این پلاگین ها در دسترس برنامه های استاندارد Javascript هستند که از فناوریهای وب استفاده میکنن).
منبع: https://developer.palm.com/content/r...k_start_c.html
و اینم نگاه کنید: https://developer.palm.com/content/api/dev-guide.html

پس نتیجه میگیریم که اگر محیط برنامه نویسی و سرویسهای سطح بالای یک سیستم تحت فناوری های وب بودن و در یک مرورگر داخلی اجرا میشدن دلیل بر این نیست که خود/کل اون سیستم عامل هم تحت فناوریهای وب و مرورگر نوشته شده و اجرا میشه. بعضی بخشهای سطح بالای سیستم عامل رو میشه تحت این فناوریها طراحی کرد، اما اصل و هستهء سیستم عامل کماکان مثل بقیهء سیستم عاملهاست. در webOS   این فقط رابط کاربری و کتابخانه ها و سرویسهای سطح بالا و محیط برنامه نویسی شما بعنوان یک اپلیکیشن نویس یا برنامه نویس سطح بالاست که تحت فناوریهای وبه.

ضمنا برای یک نمونه از اینکه چطور محیط کاربری webOS میتونه در مرورگرهای عادی اجرا بشه نگاهی به این مطلب بکنید: https://developer.palm.com/content/a.../emulator.html
در این مطلب در بخش Emulator Host Mode آمده:

       The webOS SDK Emulator (version 1.4.1 and later) includes a  feature called Emulator Host Mode. This mode allows you to inspect your  application using a desktop browser (Chrome or Safari). To accomplish  this, the Emulator now contains its own web server that renders your  application on port 8080, which is automatically mapped by the  "palm-emulator" tool to port 5580 on your desktop.     
            After the Emulator is started, you can launch a browser on your  desktop and render any applications in your browser directly!

ترجمه:
« شبیه ساز webOS SDK شامل یک ویژگی بنام Emulator Host Mode است. این حالت به شما اجازه میدهد اپلیکیشن تان را با استفاده از یک مرورگر دسکتاپ (Chrome یا Safari) بررسی کنید. برای انجام دادن این، شبیه ساز اکنون وب سرور خودش را شامل میشود که اپلیکیشن شما را روی پورت 8080 رندر میکند، که بصورت خودکار توسط ابزار palm-emulator به پورت 5580 بر روی دسکتاپ شما نگاشت میشود.
پس از اینکه شبیه ساز استارت شد، شما میتوانید یک مرورگر را در دسکتاپ خود آغاز کرده و هر اپلیکیشن ای را مستقیما در مرورگر خود رندر کنید. »

البته بنده نمیدونم آیا این دقیقا حالتی هست که برای اجرا روی ویندوز در مرورگرهای دسکتاپ پیاده شده یا نه. اما بهرحال این مطلب ثابت میکنه که مرورگر میتونه فقط یک واسطه و محیط نمایش و تعامل و اجرای اپلیکیشن هاش باشه و اینکه شما برنامه های webOS رو در مرورگر ببینید و بوسیلهء مرورگر باهاشون تعامل کنید و حتی مرورگر اونها رو اجرا کنه دلیل نمیشه که کل برنامه و کل سیستم عامل webOS  داره توسط/در درون مرورگر شما اجرا میشه.

جدا داستان این webOS واقعا پیچیده بود و عجیب نیست که دربارش تصورات اشتباه بوجود بیاد.
هنوزم ابهامات و سوالات بی جوابی ممکنه وجود داشته باشه. اما فکر میکنم اونچه که در ارتباط با این بحث باید روشن میشد بحد کافی روشن شده باشه.

--------------------------------

جمع بندی این بحث و مطالب:

- منابعی که شما آوردید صرفا منابع خبری بودن که خیلی کلی از اجرای webOS در مرورگر و روی ویندوز خبر داده بودن و جزییات و طرز کار رو بیان نکرده بودن، و این مطالب لزوما هیچ تناقضی با مطالب مطرح شده ندارن، چون احتمالا تنها چیزی که از دیدگاه کاربر دیده میشه اجرای محیط کاربری و اپلیکیشن های کاربردی webOS در مرورگر هست.

- مطالبی که توسط افراد در فروم تخصصی و رسمی توسعه دهندگان webOS مطرح شد به صراحت مشخص میکنن که webOS بر اساس لینوکس است ولی بخشهای زیادی از رابط کاربری و بعضی برنامه ها و سرویسهای سطح بالا بخصوص برای اپلیکیشن نویسی، تحت فناوریهای وب و در موتور مرورگر داخلی اون اجرا میشن (البته لزوما تمام این برنامه ها که با فناوریهای وب هستن تحت موتور مرورگر داخلی اجرا نمیشن، چون بعضی از اونا میتونن مثلا حالت سرویس دهنده رو داشته باشن، نه برنامه های سمت کلاینت).

- محیط استاندارد اصلی اپلیکیشن نویسی webOS بر اساس فناوریهای وب است. یعنی وقتی شما برای webOS اپلیکیشن مینویسید این کار رو با زبانها و فناوریهای وب مثل جاوااسکریپت انجام میدید و تمام یا بیشتر اپلیکیشن های شما عملا در یک مرورگر داخلی اجرا میشن.
و دقیقا این محیط اپلیکیشن نویسی علتی است که اسم این سیستم عامل رو webOS گذاشتن. یعنی محیط اپلیکیشن نویسی webOS  تحت فناوریهای وب و مرورگر است، نه اینکه تمام اجزای خودش تماما تحت فناوریهای وب نوشته شده و در مرورگر اجرا بشن. بنظرم تا اینجا کاملا روشن شد که این تصور کاملا اشتباهی است.
البته به امکان استفاده از سی/سی++ هم برای بعضی برنامه های خاص در بالاتر اشاره شد.

- برای اجرای webOS روی ویندوز نیاز به یک شبیه ساز سخت افزاری هست تا سخت افزارهایی رو که webOS روی اونا اجرا میشه شبیه سازی کنه. اما این شبیه ساز یک توزیع لینوکس همراه با اجزای سفارشی است که بنابراین خودش تحت شبیه ساز VirtualBox روی ویندوز اجرا میشه. یعنی درواقع ما دو مرحله شبیه سازی داریم! یک مرحله و لایه و نرم افزار که سخت افزار خاصی رو شبیه سازی میکنه، و یک لایه و نرم افزار شبیه ساز دیگه (VirtualBox) که اجازه میده اون نرم افزار شبیه سازی کنندهء سخت افزار که درواقع یک توزیع لینوکس هست، روی ویندوز اجرا بشه.

- اجرای webOS تحت مرورگرهای عادی در ویندوز، احتمالا کم و بیش به شکل همون سناریویی هست که در آخرین لینک و مطلب آوردیم. یعنی یک وب سرور بین مرورگر دسکتاپ ویندوز و webOS بعنوان واسطه ایفای نقش میکنه. چون میدونیم که اپلیکیشن های webOS تحت فناوریهای وب هستن و در مرورگر اجرا میشن بنابراین درصورت لزوم میتونن در مرورگرهای خارجی هم اجرا بشن.
بهرحال در نهایت کل سیستم عامل webOS در پشت صحنه در درون لایه های Emulator درحال اجراست.
درواقع گفتن «اجرای webOS تحت مرورگرهای عادی در ویندوز» باید از نظر فنی جملهء غلطی باشه، چون این خود/کل webOS نیست که تحت مرورگر اجرا میشه، بلکه اپلیکیشن های اون هستن (و نهایتا شاید بعلاوه بخش رابط کاربری اون).

----------


## A B C D

پست قبلی آپدیت شد.
- یک متن و منبع دیگه در ابتدای پست اضافه شد که به صراحت روشن میکنه ساختار واقعی webOS چطوره.
- امکان برنامه نویسی برای webOS با استفاده از زبان سی/سی++ هم که قبلا ذکر نشده بود اضافه شد (برای جزییات بیشتر به متن مربوطه مراجعه کنید).
قبلا گفته بودم فقط امکان برنامه نویسی بر مبنای فناوریهای وب وجود داره، که الان جملات مربوطه رو حذف/اصلاح کردم.

----------

